# Celine Triomphe Box Bag by Hedi Slimane



## Miss World

I know a few of you Phoebe Philo fans are going to hate me for starting this thread, but for some reason I’m really falling in love with the new Celine Triomphe Bag. 

I didn’t really like it at first but for some reason it has really grown on me. I loved the red one when I saw it in store. 

How does everyone feel about this design? I think it’s my favourite from the new collection. 

I thought I’d start a thread for anyone who wants to share their thoughts or purchases here.


----------



## Elliespurse

The Triomphe bag logo is similar to the Celine logo introduced in 1973. It's modeled from old chains around Arc de Triomphe in Paris. It's nice to revive old designs, Phoebe Philo did that too.



Pic from old thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-magazine-pics.658786/#post-17867384

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_de_Triomphe


----------



## wheihk

Go for it if you like it. IMO the logo is a little too huge and too shiny.


----------



## DorianGrayish

I don’t think that anyone will hate you for starting this thread.
Surely we are disappointed in the new direction the brand is going in, but obviously people are allowed to feel differently.
Hate is a very strong word to throw around.

As for the bag, I’m not loving the look of the bag, but it does have potential.
If they made the gold less shiny it would read a bit more classic and chic.


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

I really like this bag- and Celine isn't a brand I have strong feelings on. I think in a strong red or black this bag will definitely make a statement.


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> Go for it if you like it. IMO the logo is a little too huge and too shiny.


Yes totally agree I’ve never been a fan of shiny hardware on any designer bag. I’m going to wait a couple of months to see if I actually like this bag or if I like it because “it’s shiny and new”. With my Celine luggage and Nano bags etc I was very late to the game but i knew I purchased because I really loved them  



DorianGrayish said:


> I don’t think that anyone will hate you for starting this thread.
> Surely we are disappointed in the new direction the brand is going in, but obviously people are allowed to feel differently.
> Hate is a very strong word to throw around.
> 
> As for the bag, I’m not loving the look of the bag, but it does have potential.
> If they made the gold less shiny it would read a bit more classic and chic.


Thank you.  I’m going to wait a while, I don’t like jumping into purchases without proper reviews from others i.e quality issues. I do like the red and black but I wish the hardware was more brushed gold, brassy and vintage looking.


----------



## Miss World

The colours available currently for the Triomphe Bag in calfskin.


----------



## Miss World

Just sharing some photos I found on Instagram. This instagrammer lisalee_ins wears the red Triomphe bag.


----------



## Miss World

Pictures of the Triomphe Bag in white.


----------



## Miss World

Photos from Bagaholicboy Instagram


----------



## Miss World

Instagrammer Nalinalibag trying on the white and black Celine Triomphe bags.


----------



## Miss World

Celebrity Jung Ryeo-Won wearing a black Celine Triomphe Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Jung Ryeo-Won carrying her black Celine Triomphe Bag


----------



## Miss World

Picture of the Celine Triomphe Bag in Red, Light Burgundy and Black.


----------



## Miss World

Saem_71 wearing the Triomphe Bag in White.


----------



## wheihk

Miss World said:


> Yes totally agree I’ve never been a fan of shiny hardware on any designer bag. I’m going to wait a couple of months to see if I actually like this bag or if I like it because “it’s shiny and new”. With my Celine luggage and Nano bags etc I was very late to the game but i knew I purchased because I really loved them
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I’m going to wait a while, I don’t like jumping into purchases without proper reviews from others i.e quality issues. I do like the red and black but I wish the hardware was more brushed gold, brassy and vintage looking.


why not the classic box?


----------



## abacuo

Reminds me a lot of the Hermes Constance, on which the branding is also big and shiny


----------



## almudena

I love the white!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I hate you!!!!


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> why not the classic box?


I absolutely love the original classic box but it just does not suit me for some reason. It makes me look so mature and conservative. I don’t know but I just can’t pull it off. That’s the reason I haven’t bought one all these years. The small size looks nice and I might still get one. 

For some reason the new clasp on the Triomphe design seems to suit me more.


----------



## littleblackbag

I like the Triomphe! And if I could afford one right now I would probably get one. Thank you for sharing all the pictures.


----------



## wheihk

Thenewestgirl said:


> I hate you!!!!


lol


----------



## addicted2mala

wheihk said:


> lol


Beautiful bag and I hope you enjoy every minute of wearing it.  Tried it on in store recently and loved it. Merry Christmas


----------



## wheihk

addicted2mala said:


> Beautiful bag and I hope you enjoy every minute of wearing it.  Tried it on in store recently and loved it. Merry Christmas


i tried it on too.... and still prefer the classic.


----------



## addicted2mala

Whoops, apologies, didn't mean to include wheihk's quote in my reply.


----------



## ff2904

I don't mind the clasp, i actual think the clasp has its pretty vintage charm. What i don't like is the strap which makes it looks less classy. This is the only bag that I would consider buying from Hedi collection but I own the classic box already so I think I'll pass


----------



## Miss World

Pictures of the Celine Triomphe from Dazed Korea Magazine


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I wonder why the bag is so much more popular in Asia than in Western countries?

Not only because a lot of the girls in the thread seems to be Asian, but I also remember reading somewhere (on here probably) that most Slimane bags sold are sold on the Asian market.


----------



## DorianGrayish

Thenewestgirl said:


> I wonder why the bag is so much more popular in Asia than in Western countries?
> 
> Not only because a lot of the girls in the thread seems to be Asian, but I also remember reading somewhere (on here probably) that most Slimane bags sold are sold on the Asian market.


It might just come down to different cultures being attracted to different looks.
I’m from Copenhagen and I we definitely prefer sleek and understated here, which might also be one of the the reasons why I’m not really liking any of the new stuff. 

Also, it seems like the are really aiming for that market, with all the Asian influencers getting bags to promote.


----------



## papertiger

IMO it's the only nice new bag from Celine right now. The way things are going with Gucci and BV I may join you


----------



## papertiger

DorianGrayish said:


> It might just come down to different cultures being attracted to different looks.
> I’m from Copenhagen and I we definitely prefer sleek and understated here, which might also be one of the the reasons why I’m not really liking any of the new stuff.
> 
> *Also, it seems like the are really aiming for that market, with all the Asian influencers getting bags to promote*.



This is true


----------



## Miss World

A pic of someone wearing the Burgundy Celine Triomphe Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Shots from the Celine runway


----------



## Miss World

Triomphe Bag in amazone green


----------



## Miss World

Brag my Bag article on the Triomphe Bag 

https://www.bragmybag.com/celine-triomphe-bag/


----------



## julia.pa

The shiny clasp looks like cheap plastic. Maybe it just looks that way because it‘s so extremely shiny.. I think the bag would look a lot nicer if the clasp wasn‘t that shiny gold


----------



## wheihk

Miss World said:


> Triomphe Bag in amazone green


Oh my you are obsessed. Buy it.


----------



## abacuo

Celine bags have been popular in Japan since the 1970s. Even looking at vintage Celine bags for sale, a disproportionate amount seem to be from Japan.

Hedi has been popular in Japan since his Dior Homme (early 2000s) days. Rock music is very popular in Japan and Hedi’s collections are based in rock music. He has a large following in menswear that has stayed with him since then in Japan, and now they are following him to Celine.

I think those two things together explain why there is more interest there. In the US at least, oversized hip-hop influenced streetwear/athleisure with sneakers is the trend, not rock skinny jeans and boots. Also Celine seems kind of a niche brand in the US except for the Luggage bag which was everywhere a while ago. Celine is not as widely sold in the US as other brands like LV or Chanel.


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> Oh my you are obsessed. Buy it.


Haha no I’m not obsessed I’m just sharing pictures as a reference thread for others that might be interested later down the track. I think I might go for the classic small box if I can still find it with the old logo.


----------



## alisonanna

One of my favorite things about the box bag is it’s beautiful soft interior leather and all of the carefualy executed details of the the different sections inside. 

The Triomphe appears to only have one big compartment - great for ease of use but it may take away the luxury for me.


----------



## __Tiff__

the bag doesn't look bad! I can't wait to see it in person. Wonder if the stores will still carry the Box bag so you can do a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## Miss World

__Tiff__ said:


> the bag doesn't look bad! I can't wait to see it in person. Wonder if the stores will still carry the Box bag so you can do a side-by-side comparison.


I tried on both the Triomphe and Box bag today.

I like the look of the satin calfskin on the Triomphe, very sleek and less likely to scratch. The Clasp wasn’t too shiny. I however don’t like how the straps are connected to the sides of the bag, looks very flimsy and basic. It’s a nice bag but I don’t think it warrants the price tag.

The box bag does still look extremely elegant and expensive in comparison. Just has that understated beauty and the leather looks so superior in quality, it looks more natural and less processed.


----------



## wheihk

Miss World said:


> I tried on both the Triomphe and Box bag today.
> 
> I like the look of the satin calfskin on the Triomphe, very sleek and less likely to scratch. The Clasp wasn’t too shiny. I however don’t like how the straps are connected to the sides of the bag, looks very flimsy and basic. It’s a nice bag but I don’t think it warrants the price tag.
> 
> The box bag does still look extremely elegant and expensive in comparison. Just has that understated beauty and the leather looks so superior in quality, it looks more natural and less processed.


come back to Phoebe!


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> come back to Phoebe!


Sorry it was a weak moment but I’m back  I haven’t bought any of the Hedi Slimane pieces so technically I never left


----------



## doni

I don’t mind the clasp, would need to see it in person, but I like the shine and the vintage feel.
What doesn’t look good to me is the leather. It is all very well to call it satin finish, but to me it looks like layers and layers of lacquer, i.e. plastic, so that it doesn’t scratch but then you can’t even feel the leather underneath. Looks cheap but alas, it is the way many brands are going, what with “influencers” weirdly equalling “scratch resistant” with quality...
And the strap, yes, it is identical to the vintage models but there is where some improvement our innovation could have been good, it looks very banal.


----------



## porpentine

doni said:


> I don’t mind the clasp, would need to see it in person, but I like the shine and the vintage feel.
> What doesn’t look good to me is the leather. It is all very well to call it satin finish, but to me it looks like layers and layers of lacquer, i.e. plastic, so that it doesn’t scratch but then you can’t even feel the leather underneath. Looks cheap but alas, it is the way many brands are going, what with “influencers” weirdly equalling “scratch resistant” with quality...
> And the strap, yes, it is identical to the vintage models but there is where some improvement our innovation could have been good, it looks very banal.



I have touched the leather - I have to admit I thought it was quite good despite the high shine.  The one I saw didn’t feel any more plastic than any dresses leather. Like a high shine vintage box calf.  I thought the construction seemed very sound too but you never know until it’s been used.


----------



## OsloChic

It’s a classic shape so you can’t really go that wrong. I have to say I prefer the classic box, the shiny clasp looks like a cheap H&M bag to me, but I have yet to see it in person. The fact that it’s based on a vintage Céline makes me like it a little more though


----------



## Tatownz

Hi everyone, I'm looking at adding the Celine Black Triomphe bag to my collection next.

My sister is currently in Italy and can pick the bag up for me but I will be travelling to Europe (Amsterdam, Paris, Rome and a few other cities) in May.

Was wondering if anyone know how the stock is like in the celine stores in Europe? Will the black colour likely to sell out if I wait until May as I do like to personally like to buy the bag myself. 

I've called my local celine stores, they seem to have a couple or black ones in stock atm and she said sales of these bags have been ok. 

Advice and thoughts will be appreciated. 

A


----------



## vivian518

Miss World said:


> I absolutely love the original classic box but it just does not suit me for some reason. It makes me look so mature and conservative. I don’t know but I just can’t pull it off. That’s the reason I haven’t bought one all these years. The small size looks nice and I might still get one.
> 
> For some reason the new clasp on the Triomphe design seems to suit me more.



Oh my god, I feel exactly the same way about the Box! When I try to explain it to people around me, everyone is like “what are you talking about. The Box design is so simple that it should suit anyone.” Well, not me. It just makes me look super conservative and boring. 

I really like the Triomphe Bag. What a big difference a buckle can make! I don’t have the chance to try it on yet. If it looks good on me, I probably will pull the trigger.


----------



## serenityneow

Late to this thread, but the Triomphe looks both dated and loud to me.  One of my absolute favorite bags is the Box, and seeing this obvious take on it makes me sad.  It looks like Hedi is taking Celine the way Balenciaga,YSL, and Gucci have gone—loud, shiny, and logos to the hilt.  That is definitely what is selling now, but it’s awful IMHO.


----------



## wheihk

I don't see people carrying the bags by Hedi on the street though.


----------



## porpentine

There was a vintage one on VC tat sold quite quickly http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-triomphe-celine-handbag-6965007.shtml


----------



## Annine

porpentine said:


> There was a vintage one on VC tat sold quite quickly http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-triomphe-celine-handbag-6965007.shtml



Interesting, Celine without the accent... I always assumed this was Hedi‘s invention but I guess not?!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Annine said:


> Interesting, Celine without the accent... I always assumed this was Hedi‘s invention but I guess not?!



No, I believe nothing so far has really been his own invention..  Haha, no, but I believe the accent has been added back and forth through out Celine/Céline history? At least this is what I recall reading. I could also be Phoebe or someone before her who just added it to the name, but as I said, I am unsure. All I know for sure is that this isn't the first time the accent has been changed.


----------



## armyofbirds

Thenewestgirl said:


> No, I believe nothing so far has really been his own invention..  Haha, no, but I believe the accent has been added back and forth through out Celine/Céline history? At least this is what I recall reading. I could also be Phoebe or someone before her who just added it to the name, but as I said, I am unsure. All I know for sure is that this isn't the first time the accent has been changed.



Yep, it was Phoebe who added (or re-added) the accent. Prior to her tenure it was absent, but sometime in the past it was present.


----------



## Aimee3

porpentine said:


> I have touched the leather - I have to admit I thought it was quite good despite the high shine.  The one I saw didn’t feel any more plastic than any dresses leather. Like a high shine vintage box calf.  I thought the construction seemed very sound too but you never know until it’s been used.



I saw a few of these in the window and have to say they did stop me in my track.  I was off to an appointment, otherwise I would have run in to see/feel them and try them on.  I’ll have to go back as this Triomphe has been on my mind since I saw it and of course you ladies have filled me in with all your informative comments.  
I don’t think the bag will work for me...flat bags like the trio, box and H’s c are too 2 dimensional.  I tend to carry bulky items and they don’t usually fit in such a confined space.


----------



## Miss World

Veronika Heilbrunner with her Celine Triomphe Box Bag. Photo credit her Instagram.


----------



## Miss World

More modelling shots from Instagram of the Triomphe Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Green Triomphe Box Bag


----------



## Sophia

Yeah this bag is still a NO from me.


----------



## Miss World

Sophia said:


> Yeah this bag is a still a NO from me.


I don’t think I’ll buy anything from Hedi Slimane’s collection purely because of his arrogance and lack of respect for what Phoebe created.


----------



## iqaganda

I still like the old box bag. This looks.. old.


----------



## Annine

Sophia said:


> Yeah this bag is a still a NO from me.



Same here. Apart from the fact that this bag totally isn’t my style, I think the strap looks odd and makes the bag appear cheap.


----------



## Adrian Ho

From afar, it looks like Chanel’s double c.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I find it interesting that some think the former box bag design looks “old.” I think it looks young and fresh. Minimalist. 

This new logo, emblem, whatever it is, looks “old” to me. But not in a vintage good way. Just gaudy.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Adrian Ho said:


> From afar, it looks like Chanel’s double c.



...if the double C’s were blood relatives and conceived offspring, it would be this.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Queen of cool


----------



## Miss World

Parlour X luxury store recently added a few photos of the Celine Triomphe Box Bag to their Instagram page. The bag seems to have a lot of lovers on Instagram.


----------



## eunaddict

I do wonder how many of these are sponsored bags, simply because I know other brands gift/sponsor popular instagramers and youtubers in exchange for some rave reviews and pushing the idea that X bag is the must-have for the season/year.

I say that because I've travelled between Asia, NA and Australia since the release and _I notice bags_, but I've yet to see one carried in the wild.


----------



## wheihk

eunaddict said:


> I do wonder how many of these are sponsored bags, simply because I know other brands gift/sponsor popular instagramers and youtubers in exchange for some rave reviews and pushing the idea that X bag is the must-have for the season/year.
> 
> I say that because I've travelled between Asia, NA and Australia since the release and _I notice bags_, but I've yet to see one carried in the wild.


i do see women from China carrying the bag....


----------



## Miss World

First time I’ve seen this bag in the wild. Here is a quick snapshot I was able to get. I also went to the Celine boutique yesterday and I must say the store is buzzing with customers again. Between November 2018-February this year it was very quiet. But a lot of customers were in their yesterday buying things. The Le 16 and Triomphe bag seems to be a hit.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Miss World said:


> First time I’ve seen this bag in the wild. Here is a quick snapshot I was able to get. I also went to the Celine boutique yesterday and I must say the store is buzzing with customers again. Between November 2018-February this year it was very quiet. But a lot of customers were in their yesterday buying things. The Le 16 and Triomphe bag seems to be a hit.




Well that's nice to hear, I was in the Stockholm boutique last weekend, and there was only one other company in there at the same time as me and my BF, and they were all looking at the old Phoebe designs.


----------



## Miss World

Thenewestgirl said:


> Well that's nice to hear, I was in the Stockholm boutique last weekend, and there was only one other company in there at the same time as me and my BF, and they were all looking at the old Phoebe designs.


Yes No one is disputing that Phoebe designs are amazing and still in high demand. But there does seem to be a lot of support for the new Hedi Slimane designs especially from the wealthy Asian community.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Miss World said:


> Yes No one is disputing that Phoebe designs are amazing and still in high demand. But there does seem to be a lot of support for the new Hedi Slimane designs especially from the wealthy Asian community.



I hope you didn't mistake my comment for snarkyness! I genuinly think it is sad that a brand like Céline has "lost so much" due to their change of creative director, and I am glad to hear that the sales and interests are taking off even outside of Asia. Not for the sake of Hedi Slimane, as from everything I have ever read from him, his explanations and excuses, I do not get the feeling that he is a particulary symphatethic man, but for the brand, the heritage and all the loyal customers. I do wish them well.


----------



## Miss World

Thenewestgirl said:


> I hope you didn't mistake my comment for snarkyness! I genuinly think it is sad that a brand like Céline has "lost so much" due to their change of creative director, and I am glad to hear that the sales and interests are taking off even outside of Asia. Not for the sake of Hedi Slimane, as from everything I have ever read from him, his explanations and excuses, I do not get the feeling that he is a particulary symphatethic man, but for the brand, the heritage and all the loyal customers. I do wish them well.


Hehe I honestly thought in relation to sales


Thenewestgirl said:


> I hope you didn't mistake my comment for snarkyness! I genuinly think it is sad that a brand like Céline has "lost so much" due to their change of creative director, and I am glad to hear that the sales and interests are taking off even outside of Asia. Not for the sake of Hedi Slimane, as from everything I have ever read from him, his explanations and excuses, I do not get the feeling that he is a particulary symphatethic man, but for the brand, the heritage and all the loyal customers. I do wish them well.


Hi, no I don’t think it’s snarky everyone has a right to their own opinion.  I think everyone just wants the designs to fail because they don’t represent Phoebe Philo anymore. I too am not a fan of Hedi’s arrogance. I just wanted to point out that it seems to be gaining momentum with new fans of Celine something I didn’t expect.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

While I was waiting for my purchase to be packaged up, the SA had me try on the large Triomphe. I admit that it was actually really really nice! My husband didn't like the buckle, which I wasn't a big fan of either, but after trying it on it's not so bad.


----------



## selee

sharing a pic of triomphe in canvas with leather trim.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Anyone owns this bag atm?


----------



## averagejoe

selee said:


> sharing a pic of triomphe in canvas with leather trim.


Strangely I like this version more than the all-leather one. I usually prefer the all-leather one, especially in the case of the Hermes Constance where I thought the leather trim with canvas made the bag lose its clean lines.


----------



## xxjoolisa

PuccaNGaru said:


> While I was waiting for my purchase to be packaged up, the SA had me try on the large Triomphe. I admit that it was actually really really nice! My husband didn't like the buckle, which I wasn't a big fan of either, but after trying it on it's not so bad.



Did you end up buying?


----------



## PuccaNGaru

xxjoolisa said:


> Did you end up buying?


No, I bought a Box.


----------



## Miss World

selee said:


> sharing a pic of triomphe in canvas with leather trim.


I love the look of this canvas and version!


----------



## BagLover2334

Miss World said:


> I love the look of this canvas and version!


Do you guys think that this is just as delicate and easily scratched as the original classic box?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

selee said:


> sharing a pic of triomphe in canvas with leather trim.



I like this version of the bag more than his original leather Triomphe! It's beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

selee said:


> sharing a pic of triomphe in canvas with leather trim.


This reminds me of the Saint Laurent YSL Bellechasse Bag in canvas with leather trim which came out before this.


----------



## wheihk

just happened to see a vintage Constance that is very similar.


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> just happened to see a vintage Constance that is very similar.


oh wow! So not an original design by Celine by Hedi Slimane then.


----------



## doni

selee said:


> sharing a pic of triomphe in canvas with leather trim.





averagejoe said:


> Strangely I like this version more than the all-leather one. I usually prefer the all-leather one, especially in the case of the Hermes Constance where I thought the leather trim with canvas made the bag lose its clean lines.



Same here. I always thought the toile Constance was my HG of a bag and when I owned it (in this very combination) I never wore it... whereas I love and use my all leather Constances.
Now I see this, and also like it so much more than the all leather version... More than a bit reminiscent of Hermes, but a beautiful bag all the same.


----------



## allywchu1

just come across this pix in ig. don’t know who she is but nice look with the triomphe


----------



## wheihk

allywchu1 said:


> just come across this pix in ig. don’t know who she is but nice look with the triomphe



Isn’t the bag too mature looking for her?


----------



## allywchu1

wheihk said:


> Isn’t the bag too mature looking for her?



I don’t think so


----------



## Thenewestgirl

wheihk said:


> Isn’t the bag too mature looking for her?



I usually don't think a bag can look too mature on anyone, and that it all depends on how certain pieces are styled and incorporated into an outfit, but in this case I might agree with you. I can't see how this girl could style that bag without looking like she is carrying her grandmothers purse.


----------



## wheihk

Thenewestgirl said:


> I usually don't think a bag can look too mature on anyone, and that it all depends on how certain pieces are styled and incorporated into an outfit, but in this case I might agree with you. I can't see how this girl could style that bag without looking like she is carrying her grandmothers purse.


Lol I guess Hedi’s Celine is the true old Celine


----------



## wheihk

Anyway that girl is only 22 and she’s a member of a kpop group.


----------



## allywchu1

let me post a few more stylish young girls with granny’s bag; don’t hope to change people’s narrow mind tho


----------



## wyattparx

Miss World said:


> I know a few of you Phoebe Philo fans are going to hate me for starting this thread, but for some reason I’m really falling in love with the new Celine Triomphe Bag.
> 
> I didn’t really like it at first but for some reason it has really grown on me. I loved the red one when I saw it in store.
> 
> How does everyone feel about this design? I think it’s my favourite from the new collection.
> 
> I thought I’d start a thread for anyone who wants to share their thoughts or purchases here.


Surely we are disappointed in the new direction the brand is going in, but obviously people are allowed to feel differently.
Hate is a very strong word to throw around.


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

Having owned this bag for a few months now, I absolutely love it. I got it in a bright red, which works well for my lifestyle. It's a versatile bag that feels 'gritty' but also feminine and classic. My only complaint is the strap doesn't really work shoulder wise (better to wear it crossbody, which suits me!). 

I understand people have strong thoughts about Celine's current direction. And as someone new to luxury bags, I don't really have full memories of earlier Celine. So I respect other perspectives! Yet I will argue that this is a beautiful bag that deserves more consideration. 

I'd also recommend this bag to those who love the Hermes Constance and maybe the Chanel Boy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> Having owned this bag for a few months now, I absolutely love it. I got it in a bright red, which works well for my lifestyle. It's a versatile bag that feels 'gritty' but also feminine and classic. My only complaint is the strap doesn't really work shoulder wise (better to wear it crossbody, which suits me!).
> 
> I understand people have strong thoughts about Celine's current direction. And as someone new to luxury bags, I don't really have full memories of earlier Celine. So I respect other perspectives! Yet I will argue that this is a beautiful bag that deserves more consideration.
> 
> I'd also recommend this bag to those who love the Hermes Constance and maybe the Chanel Boy.


What size did you get?


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

OneMoreDay said:


> What size did you get?


Hello, I got the medium. Never tried on the Teen size!


----------



## OneMoreDay

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> Hello, I got the medium. Never tried on the Teen size!


The Medium seems slightly less boxy than the Classic because of its more rectangular shape, one inch less tall too.


----------



## Miss World

A lady at a Fashion show with the black Celine Triomphe bag.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie with the Celine Triomphe Bag


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the Celine Triomphe Bag.

I don’t think anyone on this forum owns the bag yet?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss World said:


> Some photos of the Celine Triomphe Bag.
> 
> I don’t think anyone on this forum owns the bag yet?


@SparklehorsetteMadeleine owns one.


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> @SparklehorsetteMadeleine owns one.


Thanks OneMoreDay  I missed that post. I would love to see photos of your bag  @SparklehorsetteMadeleine


----------



## OneMoreDay

I really like the Canvas version. But canvas and my clumsy self do not mix. Ever.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Looks like there's one coming in the new Triomphe monogram canvas too.


----------



## Miss World

Triomphe Bag pictures.


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the Celine Triomphe Bag


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Bag in red.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Bag in Black. photo credit Pfueller store.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe


----------



## Miss World

Emmanuelle Alt, Editor in Chief of Vogue Paris wearing the Celine Triomphe Bag in Black.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe in Amazone Green color


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie and Brie Larson with the Celine Triomphe Bag.


----------



## Ashpera786

Miss World said:


> I know a few of you Phoebe Philo fans are going to hate me for starting this thread, but for some reason I’m really falling in love with the new Celine Triomphe Bag.
> 
> I didn’t really like it at first but for some reason it has really grown on me. I loved the red one when I saw it in store.
> 
> How does everyone feel about this design? I think it’s my favourite from the new collection.
> 
> I thought I’d start a thread for anyone who wants to share their thoughts or purchases here.


Angelina Jolie was wearing it in this tan color looks more in skin tones . It’s quite stunning . She always chooses same shade . I’ve seen her wear fendi in skin color ( brick ) and Valentino in this burgundy in trio color in the new v rings . She is very minimalistic but wears well crafted bags that bring out colors in her complexion and complement her . Point is this bag is also in classic shape but has this stunning attention bringing gold hardware and has the Celine writing on it . Unlike box bag this bag walks in with brand power . I like it a lot ! I’ve also tried it on in store and it’s absolutely classy bag


----------



## Miss World

Karlie Kloss wearing the Celine Triomphe Bag


----------



## Miss World

More photos of model Karlie Kloss with her black Celine Triomphe Bag. I believe she is wearing the ‘Teen’ size.


----------



## Miss World

Sophia Anne Caruso wearing the Celine Triomphe in Petrol Blue.


----------



## Miss World

Lucy Boynton wearing the red Celine Triomphe Bag in the Teen size.


----------



## Miss World

Margaret Qualley wearing the Celine Triomphe in red watersnake.


----------



## Miss World

Lucy Boynton wearing the red Celine Triomphe Teen Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Sandrine Kiberlain wearing the Celine Triomphe Teen Bag in Watersnake Patchwork.


----------



## Miss World

Pixie Geldof wearing the red Celine Triomphe bag in Medium size.


----------



## Miss World

Christa Theret with the Large Celine Triomphe bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Alexa Chung with the Celine Triomphe Monogram bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

What do we think about the modified Triomphe motif on the new Chaine Triomphe collection?



*MEDIUM CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE BAG IN NATURAL TAN CALFSKIN



MEDIUM CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE BAG IN BROWN PYTHON*



*CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE CLUTCH IN BURGUNDY WATERSNAKE*
*



SMALL PLEATED CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE CLUTCH IN TAN LIZARD


*


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> What do we think about the modified Triomphe motif on the new Chaine Triomphe collection?
> View attachment 4551647
> View attachment 4551648
> 
> *MEDIUM CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE BAG IN NATURAL TAN CALFSKIN
> View attachment 4551653
> View attachment 4551654
> 
> MEDIUM CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE BAG IN BROWN PYTHON*
> View attachment 4551651
> View attachment 4551652
> 
> *CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE CLUTCH IN BURGUNDY WATERSNAKE
> View attachment 4551657
> View attachment 4551658
> 
> SMALL PLEATED CHAÎNE TRIOMPHE CLUTCH IN TAN LIZARD
> View attachment 4551655
> View attachment 4551656
> *


Don’t you think the Triomphe logo on these bags kinda looks like a pigs snout? A bit like JW Anderson’s ‘Pierce’ bags did?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss World said:


> Don’t you think the Triomphe logo on these bags kinda looks like a pigs snout? A bit like JW Anderson’s ‘Pierce’ bags did?


I did mention the porcine likeness in the Hedi thread.


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> I did mention the porcine likeness in the Hedi thread.


Hehe so it’s just not me lol  the logo looks nicer close up where you can see the Triomphe details.


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

Not really a fan of the updated version... it looks a bit clunky and 'too much'


----------



## wheihk

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> Not really a fan of the updated version... it looks a bit clunky and 'too much'


do you mean the pigs snout bags?


----------



## angeljosephy

Also think it looks like a copy (or at least inspired by) the (also ugly) Valentino v-ring logo...


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

wheihk said:


> do you mean the pigs snout bags?


yes, lol @ the pig snout bag


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink with the red Celine Triomphe in the Teen size.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink with the Medium Celine Triomphe Box bag in Black Lizard.


----------



## OneMoreDay

From Celine's IG.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 CELINE WOMEN SUMMER 20
CELINE "CHAINE MAILLON TRIOMPHE" BAG IN BROWN SUEDE WITH FRINGES


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Teen Bag in Black


----------



## allywchu1

Miss World said:


> Lisa Blackpink with the Medium Celine Triomphe Box bag in Black Lizard.



she rock the bag...


----------



## layd3k

I am in love with this bag, and never thought I would be! I too thought it looked like something from H&M but the leather is gorgeous and it really does look so French. I think it’s a classic and I actually like it better than the classic box. Soooo let me upload some pics I took this weekend. I’m still undecided on colour. I will probably get the black. The black box leather is beautiful up against the gold hardware.


----------



## lxrac

layd3k said:


> I am in love with this bag, and never thought I would be! I too thought it looked like something from H&M but the leather is gorgeous and it really does look so French. I think it’s a classic and I actually like it better than the classic box. Soooo let me upload some pics I took this weekend. I’m still undecided on colour. I will probably get the black. The black box leather is beautiful up against the gold hardware.



The bag is fabulous and Parisian chic.  I saw it first time on Angelina Jolie and personally the black one is the best looking one.  You can spot it from a mile away.


----------



## amjac2wm

my new watersnake chaine maillon triomphe!


----------



## Tatownz

Hi everyone, picked up this Medium Triomphe in grey. I originally wanted black but ultimately decided on the this grey one.


----------



## wheihk

Saw this small wallet at the store and is actually quite cute.


----------



## wheihk

There’s a new nano size on the website. The light khaki color looks really nice on my phone. Not sure how it looks IRL.


----------



## Miss World

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 4579624
> 
> my new watersnake chaine maillon triomphe!


Congratulations! It looks really beautiful in your photo. The water snake material really makes it look so luxurious.


----------



## Miss World

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, picked up this Medium Triomphe in grey. I originally wanted black but ultimately decided on the this grey one.


Wow so cool to see purseforum members share their Triomphe bag purchases. I adore that shade of grey, so classic like black but more special and unique. The gold compliments the grey really well. Congratulations it’s beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> There’s a new nano size on the website. The light khaki color looks really nice on my phone. Not sure how it looks IRL.


The new size is really cute!


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> Saw this small wallet at the store and is actually quite cute.


Love the color too!



layd3k said:


> I am in love with this bag, and never thought I would be! I too thought it looked like something from H&M but the leather is gorgeous and it really does look so French. I think it’s a classic and I actually like it better than the classic box. Soooo let me upload some pics I took this weekend. I’m still undecided on colour. I will probably get the black. The black box leather is beautiful up against the gold hardware.


Thanks for sharing these amazing pictures of the bag and the different colours you tried on. Did you end up getting the bag or just tried it on? I love your orange coat by the way, so fabulous!


----------



## Miss World

Men wearing the Celine Triomphe Box bag.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe in Raspberry colour.


----------



## Miss World

The Triomphe bag now comes in 4 sizes 

Nano
Teen
Medium and 
Large


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe bag in Black


----------



## Miss World

This is the Light Burgundy color Celine Triomphe bag.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Teen bag in the pebble color worn by Irene Kim from Irene is Good.


----------



## Miss World

This grey colour has to be my favourite colour in the Celine Triomphe collection. I love that it can look light grey or very dark grey depending on the lighting. Really beautiful shade.


----------



## Miss World

Medium Celine Triomphe bag in colour Ecorce which means ‘bark’ so it’s a wooden brown colour.


----------



## Miss World

Triomphe bag in textile with natural calfskin trim.


----------



## chocobee85

Miss World said:


> Medium Celine Triomphe bag in colour Ecorce which means ‘bark’ so it’s a wooden brown colour.


This color is starting to grow on me


----------



## Miss World

chocobee85 said:


> This color is starting to grow on me


It’s pretty, what colour would you get it you got the Triomphe bag or Classic Box bag?


----------



## chocobee85

Miss World said:


> It’s pretty, what colour would you get it you got the Triomphe bag or Classic Box bag?



Actually I am still undecided on the size weather to buy the teen or medium. But i believe the medium have lots of choices in term of the colors compare to the teen. I don’t know. I need to try it on first at the store. Can’t wait for my Paris trip!


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba with the Celine Triomphe Box bag. Looks like the colour is Ecorce brown.


----------



## Miss World

Sophia Anne Caruso with the Celine Triomphe Box bag In the Petrol Blue colour.


----------



## Miss World

Selena Gomez with the Celine Triomphe Box bag in the Nude colour


----------



## Miss World

The black Celine Triomphe Box bag


----------



## Miss World

Actress Emilia Clarke with the Celine Triomphe Box bag in Red


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Box bag on celebrities including Elle Fanning and Alexa Chung


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Box bag in triomphe monogram canvas


----------



## Miss World

The Triomphe Box bag featured in the Celine advertising campaign.


----------



## Miss World

Stylist Sophia Roe with her Celine Triomphe Box bag in what appears to be the grey colour


----------



## Ashpera786

alisonanna said:


> One of my favorite things about the box bag is it’s beautiful soft interior leather and all of the carefualy executed details of the the different sections inside.
> 
> I just saw this bag today, the interior is accordion  lot like the classic box bag. It has a really nice organization.
> The only difference is that it’s smaller than the classic box back and it Chyna tilts in the way a belt bag wood and it has a shiny gold hardware
> 
> The Triomphe appears to only have one big compartment - great for ease of use but it may take away the luxury for me.


----------



## Ashpera786

I just tried on this bag in brown and I am honestly obsessed . I just cannot explain how it looks crossbody . The shine of the hardware is super classy . The leather is smooth. Interior is like the box bag.  I just don’t know if the price is worth it. I never bought a bag that expensive actually Gucci Dionysus with bamboo handle but Gucci is Gucci lol . No one really knows Celine plus it’s a new style . I also put my name on waiting list for Chanel bag. Do you Guys think I should get Celine bag or wait for Chanel ?


----------



## Miss World

Ashpera786 said:


> I just tried on this bag in brown and I am honestly obsessed . I just cannot explain how it looks crossbody . The shine of the hardware is super classy . The leather is smooth. Interior is like the box bag.  I just don’t know if the price is worth it. I never bought a bag that expensive actually Gucci Dionysus with bamboo handle but Gucci is Gucci lol . No one really knows Celine plus it’s a new style . I also put my name on waiting list for Chanel bag. Do you Guys think I should get Celine bag or wait for Chanel ?


Which Chanel bag are you thinking of purchasing? 
Celine is very well known these days, it has been in the spotlight as one of the best designer brands in the last decade. The Classic Box bag is iconic and luxurious. This Triomphe bag is a fresh update on the design, it is more of a stand out and statement. The metal logo has the Celine name on it. This is more eye catching then the Box bag which is more discreet in design.


----------



## Ashpera786

Miss World said:


> Which Chanel bag are you thinking of purchasing?
> Celine is very well known these days, it has been in the spotlight as one of the best designer brands in the last decade. The Classic Box bag is iconic and luxurious. This Triomphe bag is a fresh update on the design, it is more of a stand out and statement. The metal logo has the Celine name on it. This is more eye catching then the Box bag which is more discreet in design.



hello miss world  always nice to hear your opinions . You have excellent insight on bags. I was actually thinking of buying medium channel bag in lambskin quilted because chevron is seasonal or something. Or maybe flap 19 but most likely boy channel . 
I have to admit I am very shallow if I am spending that much money I like a bag to be recognized. I always adored Celine box bag and I would say it’s my dream bag and I compare almost all bags to that bag. I just feel like it’s not recognized or sought after like Chanel but price is almost high as Chanel . Than I saw Angelina with triomphe and I was like what is that beautiful bag and I have checked Celine website regularly which color I will pick. So today I was in store and I tried on triomphe bag in this beautiful brown and that’s the color I adored on their website . I was wearing my usual uniform . Sweater dress and camel coat and looked so beautiful. Honestly no words for it. Size looked great but was small bag. I just don’t know if I should get it or explore different options. 

I was thinking of getting givenchy antigona in this tan color and one more bag for the price of super pricey Celine bag. I also saw this beautiful tote by acne studios in this buttery soft tan leather . So honestly it’s a debate of Celine worth the price tag?


----------



## Miss World

Ashpera786 said:


> hello miss world  always nice to hear your opinions . You have excellent insight on bags. I was actually thinking of buying medium channel bag in lambskin quilted because chevron is seasonal or something. Or maybe flap 19 but most likely boy channel .
> I have to admit I am very shallow if I am spending that much money I like a bag to be recognized. I always adored Celine box bag and I would say it’s my dream bag and I compare almost all bags to that bag. I just feel like it’s not recognized or sought after like Chanel but price is almost high as Chanel . Than I saw Angelina with triomphe and I was like what is that beautiful bag and I have checked Celine website regularly which color I will pick. So today I was in store and I tried on triomphe bag in this beautiful brown and that’s the color I adored on their website . I was wearing my usual uniform . Sweater dress and camel coat and looked so beautiful. Honestly no words for it. Size looked great but was small bag. I just don’t know if I should get it or explore different options.
> 
> I was thinking of getting givenchy antigona in this tan color and one more bag for the price of super pricey Celine bag. I also saw this beautiful tote by acne studios in this buttery soft tan leather . So honestly it’s a debate of Celine worth the price tag?


I think the Givenchy Antigone bag is a bit dated now, I think it’s time had come and gone and I wouldn’t invest thousands into buying a new one. 

I understand what you mean about wanting your bags to stand out. I think you should definitely go for the classic Chanel bag first, chevron lambskin is absolutely beautiful. It won’t go out of style.

I also fell in love with Celine bags on Angelina Jolie. She always picks beautiful colours and they stand out so well with her minimalist style. I personally think the quality of Celine bags is unbeatable. Their hardware, leather selection and colours choices are very exclusive. People who know fashion will know Celine and know how expensive and high fashion it is. The Triomphe adds a little bit more logoing and brand power.


----------



## Ashpera786

Yes I totally agree . Whatever box bag was lacking I think triomphe bag filled the void. The shine is so polishing to the outfit and the subtle Celine writing still classy but at least you know the brand. Also I like that they took an old logo they had and updated it. I love the bag so much but purpose of this bag would be frequently used crossbody and I’m not sure if that high polished gold would be appropriate to wear when I’m running errands.  Also it’s very delicate with not that much capacity. 

I have Gucci horsebit, after so much deliberation that I ordered and capacity of this bag is so amazing . I have full sized wallet, sunglasses with case, lipglosses, small perfume , keys and there is still room. 
Celine medium size would not fit full size wallet for sure . I can get a card holder but what I do is that I keep this wallet all the time and I get bags to hold that wallet so I can switch and rotate bags. I would need to get size large and that’s $4000 and they don’t have that brown color. 

I was also thinking every women should have a Chanel bag but honestly I was at the little boutique of Chanel inside Nordstrom . First they had little to none inventory. Everything I wanted I had to put my name on a list. Not to mention they almost don’t want to sell the bag lol . I’m not sure that makes people want to buy more but I felt turned off. I played with different color Chanel boy Chanel and felt cheap and not like a quality construction . It had little bit of basic ***** vibe to it. 
Also since I’m such a bag person I like what people carry . I enjoy how they style it and I see Chanel bags all the time . Mostly classic flap and honestly it doesn’t look on most people . To me it has that old lady vibe to it . That was my initial gut reaction to Chanel and since I’ve been seeing them all around and they have such a good reputation I thought maybe I should get one . Do I think they’re amazing ? No . Plus price is like insane for a mass produced bag. It’s a mass produced bag with not much imagination. Not like Hermès , one man puts all detail and used premium leather. Chanel is just raising prices that doesn’t justify any quality. People are just buying it . Also I never bought preloved bags because I like the thrill of unwrapping brand new bag and putting blemishes on it all by myself  but I checked out some Chanel bags and there is a bag from years ago that looks like a brand new bag . So I see some people see this as timeless design but to me it’s just so boring . So I don’t think I’m going to buy a bag just for the sake of owning a brand name .


----------



## Miss World

Lisa from Blackpink spotted in Paris, France this week wearing the Celine Triomphe bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Fashion editor wearing the Celine Triomphe in the canvas with leather trim. This one is the Teen size.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Box bag in the Teen size


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Box bag in Python


----------



## wheihk

Seems like Triomphe is more popular than 16.


----------



## Miss World

wheihk said:


> Seems like Triomphe is more popular than 16.


I think because the Triomphe is an update of the Classic Box bag so the shape is familiar to people. The trend currently is also towards crossbody bags. The price of the Le 16 is also significantly higher. So it seems understandable that the Triomphe would be more popular than the Le 16 bag. I think both bags are different and serve different purposes.


----------



## Miss World

Lizard Triomphe bag


----------



## Miss World

Python skin Celine Triomphe


----------



## Miss World

Light Khaki Celine Triomphe bag


----------



## doni

Miss World said:


> I think because the Triomphe is an update of the Classic Box bag so the shape is familiar to people. The trend currently is also towards crossbody bags. The price of the Le 16 is also significantly higher. So it seems understandable that the Triomphe would be more popular than the Le 16 bag. I think both bags are different and serve different purposes.



I think Celine missed the mark big time with the 16. They marketed it much more heavily than the Triomphe, but in fact, the only people we have seen wearing it have been the celebrities that were called to endorse it from the beginning (I have never seen it in real life either, unlike the Triomphe). I think structured shoulder bags are very much on trend. But also, for bigger bags and new trends you see Bottega Venetta coming strong with the softness of the pouch, and the big but plain shapes of the Dior Book tote, or the LV On the go... I don't know, the 16 just feels out of sync with everything going on right now.


----------



## abacuo

Also, the branding on the Triomphe is also way more significant. The 16 has virtually no branding and is very discreet. People who want others to know what their bag is worth would probably not be drawn to the 16 for that reason. I also agree that the 16 is priced very high. It’s clearly an iteration of a Kelly, so for what it costs, I’m not sure it makes sense to choose a 16 over a Kelly. 

I think Hedi intended the 16 to be an instant classic, heritage-type bag to give his Celine more of a classic French heritage feel, which worked so well for him at Saint Laurent with the Sac de Jour (which is itself an iteration of a Birkin). Because the 16 was his first bag for Celine I think he intended for it to be Celine’s Sac de Jour, but it didn’t turn out that way.

His Fall 2019 “bourgeois” collection pulling from vintage Celine was very influential and praised. If he had his cards out on the table with that aesthetic from Day 1 then I think this bag would have been more successful, instead of him starting out with that universally panned minidress collection just so he could, as he said, draw a clear line between what came before.


----------



## Miss World

1q2w3e said:


> Also, the branding on the Triomphe is also way more significant. The 16 has virtually no branding and is very discreet. People who want others to know what their bag is worth would probably not be drawn to the 16 for that reason. I also agree that the 16 is priced very high. It’s clearly an iteration of a Kelly, so for what it costs, I’m not sure it makes sense to choose a 16 over a Kelly.
> 
> I think Hedi intended the 16 to be an instant classic, heritage-type bag to give his Celine more of a classic French heritage feel, which worked so well for him at Saint Laurent with the Sac de Jour (which is itself an iteration of a Birkin). Because the 16 was his first bag for Celine I think he intended for it to be Celine’s Sac de Jour, but it didn’t turn out that way.
> 
> His Fall 2019 “bourgeois” collection pulling from vintage Celine was very influential and praised. If he had his cards out on the table with that aesthetic from Day 1 then I think this bag would have been more successful, instead of him starting out with that universally panned minidress collection just so he could, as he said, draw a clear line between what came before.


I am not sure why everyone compares every bag with a flap and top handle to a Hermes Kelly bag. A lot of people said this about the Celine Belt bag as well. I also don’t think this bag looks like the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour either. It looks far more elegant and more secure than the Sac de jour.

If people want a bag with logoing there are plenty of bags on the market that serve that purpose. This bag is not meant to be flashy or gaudy. It is far more elegant and sophisticated with a bit of a ‘matrix’ edgy look as some have stated. 

The Medium and Large are great for travel, work and fancy shopping dates. Whilst the small is versatile everyday bag.

I think the only reason it’s not more popular is because of the higher price point. Also everyone likes to crucify Hedi Slimane’s designs as he took over from their favourite predecessor Phoebe Philo.

However I have seen this bag worn in public by people, especially the small size. I also am happy they didn’t gift this bag to every Instagram influencer. The bag must be selling well if they are continuing to produce it in an array of colours, sizes and materials. I can’t say the same for Hedis C Chain bag and quilted charm bags.


----------



## Miss World

doni said:


> I think Celine missed the mark big time with the 16. They marketed it much more heavily than the Triomphe, but in fact, the only people we have seen wearing it have been the celebrities that were called to endorse it from the beginning (I have never seen it in real life either, unlike the Triomphe). I think structured shoulder bags are very much on trend. But also, for bigger bags and new trends you see Bottega Venetta coming strong with the softness of the pouch, and the big but plain shapes of the Dior Book tote, or the LV On the go... I don't know, the 16 just feels out of sync with everything going on right now.


They marketed the Le 16 heavily only during the time his runway show was on, after that they didn’t seem to market it at all.

Bottega Veneta has been doing way too much marketing by gifting every instagram influencer a bag and they all style them the same way.

I don’t know why the Le 16 bag gets so much slack for no reason it is classic and clean. A very  classy Amal Clooney and Angelina Jolie bag in my eyes.

Each to their own I guess


----------



## abacuo

Miss World said:


> I am not sure why everyone compares every bag with a flap and top handle to a Hermes Kelly bag. A lot of people said this about the Celine Belt bag as well. I also don’t think this bag looks like the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour either. It looks far more elegant and more secure than the Sac de jour.



I agree the 16 does not look like the SDJ, I meant the comparison in terms of popularity. I think they intended this bag to have the popularity of the SDJ but IMO Hedi botched it by not being transparent about his intentions for Celine at the start with his first runway show. It’s clear now, several seasons in, that he intended to return Celine to its historical French heritage but there was no indication of this in his first collection. If his Fall 19 collection of “tasteful,” “professional” clothing was the first runway show he did instead of the second, he would have avoided personally offending all of the followers of Phoebe Philo who reviewed the first show, and I think this would have sold better. The SDJ feels edgier to me, and this bag feels more classic, in line with his reinvention project at Celine drawing inspiration from the 60s/70s Paris of his youth.

If you look at a closed Hermès Kelly, this bag is identical except the detailing is vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## Miss World

1q2w3e said:


> I agree the 16 does not look like the SDJ, I meant the comparison in terms of popularity. I think they intended this bag to have the popularity of the SDJ but IMO Hedi botched it by not being transparent about his intentions for Celine at the start with his first runway show. It’s clear now, several seasons in, that he intended to return Celine to its historical French heritage but there was no indication of this in his first collection. If his Fall 19 collection of “tasteful,” “professional” clothing was the first runway show he did instead of the second, he would have avoided personally offending all of the followers of Phoebe Philo who reviewed the first show, and I think this would have sold better. The SDJ feels edgier to me, and this bag feels more classic, in line with his reinvention project at Celine drawing inspiration from the 60s/70s Paris of his youth.
> 
> If you look at a closed Hermès Kelly, this bag is identical except the detailing is vertical instead of horizontal.


I still don’t think it looks like the Hermes Kelly or Sac De Jour. I find the Hermes Kelly incomparable, elegant and in a completely different league. The Celine Le 16 is also nearly double the price of the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour which would have scared a lot of potential buyers off, but maybe that was Hedi Slimane’s plan all along, to have a more “well off” client base. But he is confusing, I still don’t think he knows who he wants to cater for.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Box bag in red worn by Lisa Manoban


----------



## Miss World

Actress Ellen Pompeo with the black Triomphe box bag


----------



## Miss World

Kaia Gerber with her Celine Triomphe Box bag


----------



## NYERINLONDON

box vs triopmhe? I'm sure it's been discussed before, so apologies. But maybe has anyone worn the triomph long enough to speak to durability? I know the box is supposed to be more delicate and can fray underneath the flap... considering black in either.  x


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Miss World said:


> Jessica Alba with the Celine Triomphe Box bag. Looks like the colour is Ecorce brown.


is this a medium?


----------



## Laurine

NYERINLONDON said:


> box vs triopmhe? I'm sure it's been discussed before, so apologies. But maybe has anyone worn the triomph long enough to speak to durability? I know the box is supposed to be more delicate and can fray underneath the flap... considering black in either.  x



Interesting question, I’d love to hear some feedback on how the triomphe wears too!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Miss World said:


> Kaia Gerber with her Celine Triomphe Box bag



Wow, that bag must have the most awful color combination I have ever seen!


----------



## Miss World

Thenewestgirl said:


> Wow, that bag must have the most awful color combination I have ever seen!


LOL  must agree, not my favourite color combo either.


----------



## eunaddict

Miss World said:


> But he is confusing, I still don’t think he knows who he wants to cater for.



I disagree, I think he wants to cater to the young, rock and roll, bad girl type crowd - think Jolie, Lisa (she's a YG girl and they're known for being edgier than the saccharine sweetness of the rest of the big KPOP companies) etc. I think his first runway show for Celine was his initial intention and when it panned, he turned around and pulled from the achieves as a sorta face-saving cover - just look at his history of designing. 

I honestly think the reason Celine still hasn't regained its Phoebe-era popularity is because Hedi is working with a style that he is neither good at nor enjoys designing. It's a mismatch between the brand (and what people associate with the brand) and the designer. The passion, that extra little something (je ne sais quoi?) is missing. And so things are still missing their mark and why it feels like he can't figure out his clientele, it's because he can't - I don't think he understands what people want of the label.


----------



## galat3a

NYERINLONDON said:


> is this a medium?


Yes, this is the medium.


----------



## galat3a

My story with the Triomphe:

I was considering the Box bag for a while, but when I tried it at the store it just didn't look right on me. The medium's too big while the teen's too small. I love to admire the bag today but figure it won't ever work for me. 

I never considered the Triomphe bag until I saw the pic of Jessica Alba wearing it here on this thread. I was curious, tried it on at the store and it just felt... _right._ I bought it, love how it looks, uses and makes me feel that I bought another color! Seriously considering another (which would be my third!) now.

I have only had my Triomphes for >3 months now, maybe too soon to comment about the quality but I'll revisit this thread and update in the future.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

galat3a said:


> My story with the Triomphe:
> 
> I was considering the Box bag for a while, but when I tried it at the store it just didn't look right on me. The medium's too big while the teen's too small. I love to admire the bag today but figure it won't ever work for me.
> 
> I never considered the Triomphe bag until I saw the pic of Jessica Alba wearing it here on this thread. I was curious, tried it on at the store and it just felt... _right._ I bought it, love how it looks, uses and makes me feel that I bought another color! Seriously considering another (which would be my third!) now.
> 
> I have only had my Triomphes for >3 months now, maybe too soon to comment about the quality but I'll revisit this thread and update in the future.


I agree on the sizing issues. and the price is a little lower. what color and size did you get? The alba photo is one that's selling me as well, LOL.


----------



## primavera99

I remember very fondly that my favourite SA told me that I would like this bag a lot because it's similar to the Classic, since it's actually lighter and it's a bit cheaper than the Classic so she thinks she could find the right colour combination for me easily, compared to the Classics. (Because I learned the hard truth that my taste is not that uncommon, so if I liked the colour, I should've snapped it up)

Well she's not wrong, and honestly the big logo hardware grow on me. But I think my issue with this bag is the strap. It's not removable (as I remember), even though it's actually a better since the flap would retain its structure, compared to the Classic. I still want the option to use the Classic as a clutch, and the price point is already a bit steep for me when it arrived, so I didn't take it. 

And honestly, both this bag and the Classic silhouette is actually pretty common, as it's a classic (ha!) silhouette so I think if I look that hard elsewhere and depending on the type of hardware that I want in a bag, I can find it anywhere else. (see : Gucci 1955, there's several options at Burberry... etc) 

But then again, the leather and overall quality in Celine never changes so I think comparing my 620 Euro A.P.C "dupe" with the 2,700 Euro natural leather medium Triomphe bag... you get what you paid for


----------



## galat3a

NYERINLONDON said:


> I agree on the sizing issues. and the price is a little lower. what color and size did you get? The alba photo is one that's selling me as well, LOL.


 
I got this, the black in the medium size (the other is pebble, haven't used it yet). It's a great size for a daily bag!


----------



## Miss World

galat3a said:


> I got this, the black in the medium size (the other is pebble, haven't used it yet). It's a great size for a daily bag!
> 
> View attachment 4732546


Really nice, love the smooth leather. Congratulations.


----------



## meowkittycat

Wait... does this triomphe box bag come in pebbled leather? Interested in the bag but I'm a bit clumsy to maintain smooth leather. I've seen the canvas version but I'm not sure about Celine's coated canvas.


----------



## tamqnn

Hi everyone, I’ve been a longtime lurker here on the Purseforum. Wanted to pop in here to contribute some mod shots of the Triomphe bag.

I tried on the teen and the medium size. I’m only 4’10” so I often go for the smallest size possible. Surprisingly, I think the medium size with the shortest strap setting is quite chic! The capacity of the teen is the same as my small classic box bag. I didn’t need or want another small bag, so I opted for the medium in the natural calfskin. The leather feels AMAZING! My SA said that Celine uses the same highest-of-quality leather as Hermès, at least for the natural calfskin. I do not have enough consumer knowledge of either brand to ascertain whether that’s true or not. I’ve never felt Hermès leather of any kind but Celine’s natural calfskin does feel quite phenomenal.


Alas, I actually went home without the bag itself because my SA has to order another one since the one in store has a loose thread on the strap. I cannot wait to receive it!


Teen size in vanilla



Medium size in white



Medium in grey









Medium in tan natural calfskin


----------



## Miss World

tamqnn said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been a longtime lurker here on the Purseforum. Wanted to pop in here to contribute some mod shots of the Triomphe bag.
> 
> I tried on the teen and the medium size. I’m only 4’10” so I often go for the smallest size possible. Surprisingly, I think the medium size with the shortest strap setting is quite chic! The capacity of the teen is the same as my small classic box bag. I didn’t need or want another small bag, so I opted for the medium in the natural calfskin. The leather feels AMAZING! My SA said that Celine uses the same highest-of-quality leather as Hermès, at least for the natural calfskin. I do not have enough consumer knowledge of either brand to ascertain whether that’s true or not. I’ve never felt Hermès leather of any kind but Celine’s natural calfskin does feel quite phenomenal.
> 
> 
> Alas, I actually went home without the bag itself because my SA has to order another one since the one in store has a loose thread on the strap. I cannot wait to receive it!
> 
> 
> Teen size in vanilla
> View attachment 4757662
> 
> 
> Medium size in white
> View attachment 4757663
> 
> 
> Medium in grey
> View attachment 4757664
> 
> View attachment 4757665
> 
> View attachment 4757666
> 
> View attachment 4757667
> 
> 
> Medium in tan natural calfskin
> View attachment 4757668
> 
> View attachment 4757669
> 
> View attachment 4757670
> 
> View attachment 4757671


Thanks so much for sharing modshots, they all look super cute on you. I think going for a practical size for your needs is important. I don’t own any Celine natural calfskin products but they are so luxurious when they age and patina☺. You look great with all those bags!


----------



## tamqnn

Miss World said:


> Thanks so much for sharing modshots, they all look super cute on you. I think going for a practical size for your needs is important. I don’t own any Celine natural calfskin products but they are so luxurious when they age and patina☺. You look great with all those bags!



Thank you so much for your kind compliment! I was quite surprised that the medium looks good on me. I honestly was contemplating the medium classic bag since I love my small one so much. But upon trying it on, it was disproportionately big. I’m so happy the medium triomphe is a beautiful fit. Now I’ll finally have a normal sized bag that can fit more & look chic, too


----------



## sushicrave

When I first saw the design, I was like eh not for me. However when I saw it in person, I prefer it more than the classic box. The box is just too bulky on me , this one is much softer and nicer. The only cons is the price lol. I found it slightly overpriced. This is definitely my dream bag.


----------



## tamqnn

sushicrave said:


> When I first saw the design, I was like eh not for me. However when I saw it in person, I prefer it more than the classic box. The box is just too bulky on me , this one is much softer and nicer. The only cons is the price lol. I found it slightly overpriced. This is definitely my dream bag.



Interesting thing about the price of the triomphe bag is that Celine actually *decreased *the price a while back. Same goes for their classic box bags!


----------



## sushicrave

So I went to check out Celine store again today and decided to bring this baby home. I was having a hard time deciding between this natural calf skin color and the grey color but finally decided on this one because it is so unique and soft. Here are some photos. They actually look much much prettier in person. The photos don't really reveal its beauty. I am obsessed!!


----------



## Miss World

sushicrave said:


> So I went to check out Celine store again today and decided to bring this baby home. I was having a hard time deciding between this natural calf skin color and the grey color but finally decided on this one because it is so unique and soft. Here are some photos. They actually look much much prettier in person. The photos don't really reveal its beauty. I am obsessed!!


Congratulations!!! I love the natural calfskin, it's so beautiful and one of the most luxurious leathers.


----------



## tamqnn

sushicrave said:


> So I went to check out Celine store again today and decided to bring this baby home. I was having a hard time deciding between this natural calf skin color and the grey color but finally decided on this one because it is so unique and soft. Here are some photos. They actually look much much prettier in person. The photos don't really reveal its beauty. I am obsessed!!



Eek! Congrats on this beauty! I ordered the same bag & still (impatiently) waiting for it to arrive to my store. The grey is very photogenic but the natural calfskin feels so_ luxurious_. I also love the contrasting white stitching against the natural leather - so pretty!


----------



## spiderlily89

It's growing on me too! I went in to Celine today to buy some perfume and while she was looking for a new bottle I had a look through the shelves and this really stood out. The clasp, while a bit "showy", has history behind it and feels very "French" haha. The classic box is more plain in comparison. However I already have the classic and I do also like how understated it is. But once it wears out, I would consider replacing it with the Triomphe Box.


----------



## sushicrave

tamqnn said:


> Eek! Congrats on this beauty! I ordered the same bag & still (impatiently) waiting for it to arrive to my store. The grey is very photogenic but the natural calfskin feels so_ luxurious_. I also love the contrasting white stitching against the natural leather - so pretty!


Yeah I agree. I had such a hard time deciding between the two colors


----------



## victorypie928

i just recently bought a medium box in camel.. when i went to pick it up in person, i fell in love with the teen triomphe in textile / natural calf skin and bought it. its so beautiful and chic!!! will post a pic when it arrives


----------



## winkzpinkz

As the owner of both the Celine Classic Box Bag and the Celine Triomphe Bag, I actually prefer the Triomphe over the Classic Box! I find the Classic Box too bulky (mine is in the medium size). Moreover, ever since the Triomphe series appear, I find the look of the Classic Box a tad bit boring (sorry to the fans of the Classic design). I have the say the Triomphe Bag looks so so so much better in real life than in pictures. I am sold once I tried the Triomphe Bag in store!

Here are some eye candies of the Triomphe Bag in the Teen size on me!


----------



## Sydneysid3r

Hey guys, I just got my Celine Triomphe in black. I got it from an ebay seller (great reviews, all that jazz) but one can never be too careful and am now checking every single detail to ensure mine isn't a dud. Can someone send a pic of the Celine Paris heat stamped logo on the inside? Does this bag come in the white dust bag? I got a white dustbag, but I see everyone's got the black 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Hedi should consider making a collection of Triomphes with aged gold hardware, or even aged silver like Guccis Dionysus hardware, that would, in my opinion, compliment the "antique inspired" design a bit better than the bright yellow he's been using without exception.


----------



## am1ly

Hi I’m torn between theses 2 beauties. At the first place, I didn’t think that I’d be obsessed with the Triomphe bag. But more I did a research on it, I’d been in love with!

Before I really want a box bag for a long time. But now I am not quite sure. I feel like the size isn’t right to me. The quality of the leather and HW is undeniable, only the size issue. It’s kind of higher in vertical than the Triomphe and this makes the Box look more bulky on my frame.

I’d consider getting the Triomphe in black. I found the shiny logo comes along very well with the smooth shiny leather. Only con for me is the strap! It’s looks cheap, not removable and the shoulder wear looks quite weird comparing to the Box.

I’d love to have your input Here. Which one do you like?


----------



## PuppyForever

I like the classic box on you, are you trying on the teen size? 



am1ly said:


> Hi I’m torn between theses 2 beauties. At the first place, I didn’t think that I’d be obsessed with the Triomphe bag. But more I did a research on it, I’d been in love with!
> 
> Before I really want a box bag for a long time. But now I am not quite sure. I feel like the size isn’t right to me. The quality of the leather and HW is undeniable, only the size issue. It’s kind of higher in vertical than the Triomphe and this makes the Box look more bulky on my frame.
> 
> I’d consider getting the Triomphe in black. I found the shiny logo comes along very well with the smooth shiny leather. Only con for me is the strap! It’s looks cheap, not removable and the shoulder wear looks quite weird comparing to the Box.
> 
> I’d love to have your input Here. Which one do you like?
> View attachment 4861168
> View attachment 4861169
> View attachment 4861170
> View attachment 4861173


----------



## am1ly

PuppyForever said:


> I like the classic box on you, are you trying on the teen size?


yes all in teen size. I can’t decide yet T__T


----------



## galat3a

Thenewestgirl said:


> Hedi should consider making a collection of Triomphes with aged gold hardware, or even aged silver like Guccis Dionysus hardware, that would, in my opinion, compliment the "antique inspired" design a bit better than the bright yellow he's been using without exception.


I agree! Although actually, after a while, once you get scratches all over the hardware, it does look antique


----------



## winkzpinkz

am1ly said:


> Hi I’m torn between theses 2 beauties. At the first place, I didn’t think that I’d be obsessed with the Triomphe bag. But more I did a research on it, I’d been in love with!
> 
> Before I really want a box bag for a long time. But now I am not quite sure. I feel like the size isn’t right to me. The quality of the leather and HW is undeniable, only the size issue. It’s kind of higher in vertical than the Triomphe and this makes the Box look more bulky on my frame.
> 
> I’d consider getting the Triomphe in black. I found the shiny logo comes along very well with the smooth shiny leather. Only con for me is the strap! It’s looks cheap, not removable and the shoulder wear looks quite weird comparing to the Box.
> 
> I’d love to have your input Here. Which one do you like?
> View attachment 4861168
> View attachment 4861169
> View attachment 4861170
> View attachment 4861173


I owned both designs but I will choose the Triomphe Teen over the Classic Box Teen 

My first bag was the Classic Box in the medium size but over the years, I grew out of love for the bag as I found it pretty bulky and heavy. Then the teen size was released but I found the proportion of the bag pretty awkward. If I could choose all over again, I would go for the Classic Box in the small size.

My thoughts towards the Triomphe design changed when I tried on the bag. The teen size was perfect and I love how the Triomphe logo goes so well with the black shiny calfskin  The bag is probably one of the best bag purchases I have ever made


----------



## PuppyForever

am1ly said:


> yes all in teen size. I can’t decide yet T__T



I only have a Triomphe medium and my next Celine will be a medium box. The teen sizes I feel are too small for me. I do love my medium Triomphe though, it's the perfect size and it is not heavy.


----------



## shijay

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> Hello, I got the medium. Never tried on the Teen size!


 Hi! Can you share the max strap drop for the bag? I cant find this info anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## pretty_wommon

am1ly said:


> Hi I’m torn between theses 2 beauties. At the first place, I didn’t think that I’d be obsessed with the Triomphe bag. But more I did a research on it, I’d been in love with!
> 
> Before I really want a box bag for a long time. But now I am not quite sure. I feel like the size isn’t right to me. The quality of the leather and HW is undeniable, only the size issue. It’s kind of higher in vertical than the Triomphe and this makes the Box look more bulky on my frame.
> 
> I’d consider getting the Triomphe in black. I found the shiny logo comes along very well with the smooth shiny leather. Only con for me is the strap! It’s looks cheap, not removable and the shoulder wear looks quite weird comparing to the Box.
> 
> I’d love to have your input Here. Which one do you like?
> View attachment 4861168
> View attachment 4861169
> View attachment 4861170
> View attachment 4861173


I prefer the Triomphe over the box bag. I find the rectangular shape of the medium Triomphe more timeless than the box. I have always wanted the box bag but have not pulled the trigger because when I tried the medium box bag, it was just too boxy on me (but it looks so good on influencers!). I prefer the design of the strap of the box bag though, but on YouTube reviews they talk about how sharp the metals are and the strap has limited adjustment. Either way, i think you can't go wrong.


----------



## baiken915

sushicrave said:


> So I went to check out Celine store again today and decided to bring this baby home. I was having a hard time deciding between this natural calf skin color and the grey color but finally decided on this one because it is so unique and soft. Here are some photos. They actually look much much prettier in person. The photos don't really reveal its beauty. I am obsessed!!



Hello~ I've been eyeing on this bag as well! Would you be able to share how is the bag holding up after half year of use? Does it get scratched easily? Thanks!


----------



## galat3a

baiken915 said:


> Hello~ I've been eyeing on this bag as well! Would you be able to share how is the bag holding up after half year of use? Does it get scratched easily? Thanks!



I have 3 and been wearing them regularly for almost a year now. Holding up real well!


----------



## baiken915

galat3a said:


> I have 3 and been wearing them regularly for almost a year now. Holding up real well!



Thank you! I think I'll be pulling the trigger!


----------



## Ignatia

i fell in love with this bag !! and i also confused with the classic box one. still decide the colour and the size. but finally i found this forum. really help me a lot.


----------



## meowkittycat

I like the reintroduction of the Triomphe canvas but for me, the Triomphe box bag is where it's at. I go back and forth with bags a lot but I keep going back to the Triomphe box. I'm not even a fan of having large logos at the front of the bag but this is an exception.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Has anyone had issues with the closure? I might send mine back because it doesn't seem to stay latched. Maybe it's because the plastic is still on? But it's SO thin you can barely tell it's there.....


----------



## emsays

wishiwasinLA said:


> Has anyone had issues with the closure? I might send mine back because it doesn't seem to stay latched. Maybe it's because the plastic is still on? But it's SO thin you can barely tell it's there.....


I had the same issue when I first purchased - I thought the closure latched but it didn’t and would pop open. Happy to report no issues after a few wears! Perhaps try removing the plastic and seeing if that helps.


----------



## vanillacherry

galat3a said:


> I got this, the black in the medium size (the other is pebble, haven't used it yet). It's a great size for a daily bag!
> 
> View attachment 4732546


I’ve been lusting over this bag! How has it held up for you as a daily bag? Thanks!


----------



## vanillacherry

I just got the medium Triomphe in gray, and am in love! She is a real chameleon, varying her shades according to the light. However, I realised the flap is not aligned, and was wondering if any of you have this issue too? See second picture


----------



## IntheOcean

vanillacherry said:


> I just got the medium Triomphe in gray, and am in love! She is a real chameleon, varying her shades according to the light. However, I realised the flap is not aligned, and was wondering if any of you have this issue too? See second picture


Beautiful bag  and I completely agree about the color, it's gorgeous and changes so much depending on the lighting. I can see what you mean by the flap being crooked... Perhaps it was just improperly stored? You can try to stuff it with stuffing paper? If you bought it new you can also just exchange/return it.


----------



## vanillacherry

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag  and I completely agree about the color, it's gorgeous and changes so much depending on the lighting. I can see what you mean by the flap being crooked... Perhaps it was just improperly stored? You can try to stuff it with stuffing paper? If you bought it new you can also just exchange/return it.



Yes, the color is very versatile! I realise it almost everytime I close the flap. It’s the last piece, and I’m not sure if I want to return it, but the unevenness is driving me a little nuts. I might try the stuffing paper to see, thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

vanillacherry said:


> Yes, the color is very versatile! I realise it almost everytime I close the flap. It’s the last piece, and I’m not sure if I want to return it, but the unevenness is driving me a little nuts. I might try the stuffing paper to see, thanks!


IMO, for that price, that's just not something one should expect to get.


----------



## melikey

vanillacherry said:


> I just got the medium Triomphe in gray, and am in love! She is a real chameleon, varying her shades according to the light. However, I realised the flap is not aligned, and was wondering if any of you have this issue too? See second picture



Wow that color really is a chameleon, it’s gorge. I notice that with these box flap bags, specially the accordion compartment ones, the flap can get askewed when what you have inside the bag isn’t “balanced”. Does that make sense? It happens occasionally with my Teen Classic and moving things around inside the bag fixes it. I do love the Triomphe and was deciding between the Medium and Teen. I got the Medium in black over the weekend and I love it.


----------



## poonchsm

Hi ladies. I’m saving up for a Classic Box or a Triomphe and honestly, I can’t decide which one I like better. Could anybody who owns both of these give me a pro and con of each model please? TIA!


----------



## vanillacherry

melikey said:


> Wow that color really is a chameleon, it’s gorge. I notice that with these box flap bags, specially the accordion compartment ones, the flap can get askewed when what you have inside the bag isn’t “balanced”. Does that make sense? It happens occasionally with my Teen Classic and moving things around inside the bag fixes it. I do love the Triomphe and was deciding between the Medium and Teen. I got the Medium in black over the weekend and I love it.



Thank you for sharing your observation! That might make sense because I put my wallet at one side and the “lighter” essentials on the other. Not sure if moving things around might make it more balanced, but I’ll give it a shot to see if it makes any difference. Thank you!

What color is your teen? I absolutely love the triomphe. The leather feels luxurious and sturdy enough to withstand daily usage, and the design is timeless with a vintage vibe. I can see why some people don’t like the large shiny logo, but I personally love it and think it adds to the vintage look without trying too hard. I buy and sell bags a lot, but I think this one will be a keeper!


----------



## melikey

vanillacherry said:


> Thank you for sharing your observation! That might make sense because I put my wallet at one side and the “lighter” essentials on the other. Not sure if moving things around might make it more balanced, but I’ll give it a shot to see if it makes any difference. Thank you!
> 
> What color is your teen? I absolutely love the triomphe. The leather feels luxurious and sturdy enough to withstand daily usage, and the design is timeless with a vintage vibe. I can see why some people don’t like the large shiny logo, but I personally love it and think it adds to the vintage look without trying too hard. I buy and sell bags a lot, but I think this one will be a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 5017391



Ooh I love your red wallet! I have a Teen Classic in black. I love it, it looks like a cool camera/binocular bag and it surprisingly fits a lot. My little collection is mostly black. I love the Triomphe too, the finish on the leather and the hardware make it a classic heritage piece. It also kind of looks like it could be a school bag from a really posh school


----------



## meowkittycat

I got my Triomphe. This time last year, I mustered up the courage to try on the Triomphe in store, after the lockdown lifted. I tried on the different sizes but medium was best.


----------



## Mushroomcloset

I ordered the Celine triomphe all canvas in Medium but still a bit torn between it and the Teen triomphe canvas with calfskin lining ^^!
I'm 150cm real petite but I tend to bring stuff w me all the time where the teen might be a bit too small.
Any feedback on the capacity of the teen and any mod shots with the Medium all canvas? I can't seem to find pics of people wearing that one anywhere 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## misskittee

I'm eyeing a medium triomphe as my next purchase down the line but there are so many beautiful leather color options and I am really drawn to the canvas too! Going to be hard to settle on one.


----------



## Mushroomcloset

Mushroomcloset said:


> I ordered the Celine triomphe all canvas in Medium but still a bit torn between it and the Teen triomphe canvas with calfskin lining ^^!
> I'm 150cm real petite but I tend to bring stuff w me all the time where the teen might be a bit too small.
> Any feedback on the capacity of the teen and any mod shots with the Medium all canvas? I can't seem to find pics of people wearing that one anywhere
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 5084666
> View attachment 5084665


my Bag arrived and I’m so glad I went for the Medium all canvas. It is so light and fits more than I expected !!
i fits my handheld tripod/selfie stick 
I really tried to stuff it and it ended up being a bit “fat” but still so versatile
Below is what I put in it including my IPhone 11
The tan calfskin lining outside is very easy to scratch and stain ! So I’m glad I didn’t get the lined version.
the clasp takes some time to get used to and sometimes doesn’t close very easily if I stuff the bag too much 
Here it is next to me vintage celine monogram box


----------



## misskittee

Mushroomcloset said:


> my Bag arrived and I’m so glad I went for the Medium all canvas. It is so light and fits more than I expected !!
> i fits my handheld tripod/selfie stick
> I really tried to stuff it and it ended up being a bit “fat” but still so versatile
> Below is what I put in it including my IPhone 11
> The tan calfskin lining outside is very easy to scratch and stain ! So I’m glad I didn’t get the lined version.
> the clasp takes some time to get used to and sometimes doesn’t close very easily if I stuff the bag too much
> Here it is next to me vintage celine monogram box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087474
> View attachment 5087475
> View attachment 5087476
> View attachment 5087477


Love!!! The more I see the triomphe, the more I fall in love.


----------



## IntheOcean

Mushroomcloset said:


> my Bag arrived and I’m so glad I went for the Medium all canvas. It is so light and fits more than I expected !!
> i fits my handheld tripod/selfie stick
> I really tried to stuff it and it ended up being a bit “fat” but still so versatile
> Below is what I put in it including my IPhone 11
> The tan calfskin lining outside is very easy to scratch and stain ! So I’m glad I didn’t get the lined version.
> the clasp takes some time to get used to and sometimes doesn’t close very easily if I stuff the bag too much
> Here it is next to me vintage celine monogram box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087474
> View attachment 5087475
> View attachment 5087476
> View attachment 5087477


Thank you for the review! Congrats on your Triomphe, it's a beauty.


----------



## misskittee

On vacation doing a lil shopping today. Tried on both the medium and teen sizes but went with the teen. I'll have to buy a cardholder (I normally use a long wallet) for this but otherwise will fit everything I need! The teen felt a bit more easy going on my frame - I'm about 5'3 for reference.


----------



## luxurista

Mushroomcloset said:


> my Bag arrived and I’m so glad I went for the Medium all canvas. It is so light and fits more than I expected !!
> i fits my handheld tripod/selfie stick
> I really tried to stuff it and it ended up being a bit “fat” but still so versatile
> Below is what I put in it including my IPhone 11
> The tan calfskin lining outside is very easy to scratch and stain ! So I’m glad I didn’t get the lined version.
> the clasp takes some time to get used to and sometimes doesn’t close very easily if I stuff the bag too much
> Here it is next to me vintage celine monogram box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087474
> View attachment 5087475
> View attachment 5087476
> View attachment 5087477



This is really pretty!! Do you know if they make it in the white canvas? I saw the teen version in white canvas on the website but I prefer this version without the leather trim. The brown is beautiful... but I’m really drawn to the white for some reason lol.


----------



## totally

poonchsm said:


> Hi ladies. I’m saving up for a Classic Box or a Triomphe and honestly, I can’t decide which one I like better. Could anybody who owns both of these give me a pro and con of each model please? TIA!



I own the Classic and tried on the Triomphe while I was in the flagship store a couple years ago. It depends on:

- What kind of look you prefer, logo (Triomphe) vs no logo (Classic).
- What kind of hardware you prefer. The Classic is a really lovely antique brushed gold, whereas the Triomphe features a shiny smooth gold. I think scratches would stand out on the Triomphe hardware over time vs the Classic.
- Opening clasp is slightly more straightforward on the Triomphe, though I don’t find the Classic bag’s clasp that difficult
- The strap is under the flap on the Classic. This will wear the flap over time, whereas the strap on the Triomphe is attached to metal rings on the side of the bag.
- Another consideration is that the strap buckles on the Box are very sharp, whereas the Triomphe has a more comfortable adjustable strap.

I’m a big Phoebe Philo fan and the Classic has always been my dream bag, but the sharp buckles can be uncomfortable at times. If you like the logo hardware and want something a little more practical, go for the Triomphe.


----------



## Mushroomcloset

luxurista said:


> This is really pretty!! Do you know if they make it in the white canvas? I saw the teen version in white canvas on the website but I prefer this version without the leather trim. The brown is beautiful... but I’m really drawn to the white for some reason lol.


I have not seen a big white canvas version anywhere. They come in the small shoulder pochette this year and in the ava model ☺️


----------



## luxurista

Mushroomcloset said:


> I have not seen a big white canvas version anywhere. They come in the small shoulder pochette this year and in the ava model ☺



Thank you for your response! I would love it if they made that version though lol. Hopefully they do. I don’t own anything by Celine but I cannot get that white canvas out of my head, it looks super pretty. So... I ordered this wallet lol. I wanted to try something small first. I’m excited to get it... will post some pics when it arrives


----------



## poonchsm

totally said:


> I own the Classic and tried on the Triomphe while I was in the flagship store a couple years ago. It depends on:
> 
> - What kind of look you prefer, logo (Triomphe) vs no logo (Classic).
> - What kind of hardware you prefer. The Classic is a really lovely antique brushed gold, whereas the Triomphe features a shiny smooth gold. I think scratches would stand out on the Triomphe hardware over time vs the Classic.
> - Opening clasp is slightly more straightforward on the Triomphe, though I don’t find the Classic bag’s clasp that difficult
> - The strap is under the flap on the Classic. This will wear the flap over time, whereas the strap on the Triomphe is attached to metal rings on the side of the bag.
> - Another consideration is that the strap buckles on the Box are very sharp, whereas the Triomphe has a more comfortable adjustable strap.
> 
> I’m a big Phoebe Philo fan and the Classic has always been my dream bag, but the sharp buckles can be uncomfortable at times. If you like the logo hardware and want something a little more practical, go for the Triomphe.


Thank you for the info. I prefer Classic’s minimal design. I feel like Triomphe logo buckle is too “loud”. But Triomphe’s rectangular shape seems more practical to me. Still can’t decide but will definitely keep that in mind. Thanks again!


----------



## Montboron

Elliespurse said:


> The Triomphe bag logo is similar to the Celine logo introduced in 1973. It's modeled from old chains around Arc de Triomphe in Paris. It's nice to revive old designs, Phoebe Philo did that too.
> 
> View attachment 4281115
> 
> Pic from old thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-magazine-pics.658786/#post-17867384
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_de_Triomphe


Exactly Elle est tombée en panne de voiture autour de l Arc de Triomphe et de la chaîne en a fait son logo !


----------



## RWe

I’ve got the medium Triomphe for two weeks ago and I love it. I can see that the leather on the flap is wrinkled on the left side. Have anybody of you experience the same? I love the bag and it’s not to heavy. I think for these price the leather should be perfect. Thanks for your help


----------



## papertiger

RWe said:


> I’ve got the medium Triomphe for two weeks ago and I love it. I can see that the leather on the flap is wrinkled on the left side. Have anybody of you experience the same? I love the bag and it’s not to heavy. I think for these price the leather should be perfect. Thanks for your help



You've only had this for 2 weeks? 

Return and ask for a replacement coz that's not right.


----------



## Miss World

Lady Gaga wearing the Celine Triomphe shoulder bag. I am not sure what colour it is, either Lavender Grey or Peony pink.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe bag in Natural Calfskin. This leather scratches, patinas and ages beautifully. For true leather lovers.


----------



## Miss World

Some shots of the Celine Triomphe in classic black. I’m thinking about buying this bag but can’t decide on colour.


----------



## awaterdroplet

Miss World said:


> Some shots of the Celine Triomphe in classic black. I’m thinking about buying this bag but can’t decide on colour.


I can't decide on colour and material! I have been thinking about the shoulder bag. I always thought I would get it in black but I am so torn once I tried on the white canvas! They gave different vibes and now I want both!


----------



## awaterdroplet

luxurista said:


> Thank you for your response! I would love it if they made that version though lol. Hopefully they do. I don’t own anything by Celine but I cannot get that white canvas out of my head, it looks super pretty. So... I ordered this wallet lol. I wanted to try something small first. I’m excited to get it... will post some pics when it arrives
> View attachment 5122936


@luxurista what do you think about the white canvas after a few months of owning it? Is it easy to get dirty or colour transfer? I am worried it might turn yellow overtime, also for the glazing and stitches.


----------



## Miss World

Viky Rader wearing the runway Celine Triomphe Chain bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

Black Celine Triomphe bag in Teen size


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Chain bag


----------



## Miss World

Lisa from Blackpink wearing the Celine Triomphe shoulder bag in Natural Calfskin leather.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Teen Triomphe bag in black


----------



## IntheOcean

Miss World said:


> Celine Teen Triomphe bag in black


Really stunning bag! I think I even prefer it to the Classic (which wasn't always the case)


----------



## PryncessT

Hi guys!
Seriously considering purchasing this bag in black. Can someone who has this bag share on the wear and tear? The shiny leather seems quite scratch prone and looks like it’d really show scratches. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## clemvccn

New (to me) Celine Triomphe in black (medium size) 
Bought it from a reputable reseller and in pristine condition, so happy with my purchase ☺️


----------



## poonchsm

PryncessT said:


> Hi guys!
> Seriously considering purchasing this bag in black. Can someone who has this bag share on the wear and tear? The shiny leather seems quite scratch prone and looks like it’d really show scratches. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


I do not have the bag but had a chat with a SA about Triomphe box and Classic box the other day (because I still can’t decide between the two ). She said smooth leather, while beautiful, is very scratch prone especially at places that get touched a lot—nails nicking the leather by accident etc. You can smooth it out with a finger but it will eventually show scratches (“you just have to accept it” kind of way). Personally she would not recommend either bags for everyday wear.


----------



## PryncessT

poonchsm said:


> I do not have the bag but had a chat with a SA about Triomphe box and Classic box the other day (because I still can’t decide between the two ). She said smooth leather, while beautiful, is very scratch prone especially at places that get touched a lot—nails nicking the leather by accident etc. You can smooth it out with a finger but it will eventually show scratches (“you just have to accept it” kind of way). Personally she would not recommend either bags for everyday wear.



Thanks for this!  

I checked out the bag in black in store last weekend and was really scrutinizing the wear on the display unit. Noticed the most scratches near the clasps and on the top flap, although they were not immediately noticeable if you're not scrutinizing haha. I love LOVEEEEE the look of the smooth leather tho. So so luxurious. And the teen size is perfect for petites! I think i'll be pulling the gun soon!


----------



## azure5

Elliespurse said:


> The Triomphe bag logo is similar to the Celine logo introduced in 1973. It's modeled from old chains around Arc de Triomphe in Paris. It's nice to revive old designs, Phoebe Philo did that too.
> 
> View attachment 4281115
> 
> Pic from old thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-magazine-pics.658786/#post-17867384
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_de_Triomphe



Thanks for posting the image of the chains especially. I really like that image.
Not keen on the horse and cart logo for Celine, I know it's vintage but it reminds me of Coach.


----------



## azure5

PryncessT said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> I checked out the bag in black in store last weekend and was really scrutinizing the wear on the display unit. Noticed the most scratches near the clasps and on the top flap, although they were not immediately noticeable if you're not scrutinizing haha. I love LOVEEEEE the look of the smooth leather tho. So so luxurious. And the teen size is perfect for petites! I think i'll be pulling the gun soon!



Box leather is top of the range and soooo smooth.
Definitely higher maintenance but worth it.
For everyday knock around bags you can't do better than monogram coated canvas. 
Popular for a reason, lightweight and practical.
But now people are working more from home, small luxury bags are so of the moment


----------



## azure5

Miss World said:


> Celine Teen Triomphe bag in black



Sooo chic!
Your boots are perfect with the slightly casual feeling but still put together.


----------



## azure5

baiken915 said:


> Hello~ I've been eyeing on this bag as well! Would you be able to share how is the bag holding up after half year of use? Does it get scratched easily? Thanks!



Stitching is a real feature of the brown, giving it a more casual look.
Love it.


----------



## PryncessT

Just a quick update! I finally pulled the trigger and got the triomphe in the teen size in black from store in Barcelona for €2600. Service was top notch. The bag is perfection!! The size is perfect on my frame (5”1) and fits all my essentials ) 

Brought it out today for the first time and couldn’t stop touching the leather. It’s sooooo smooth and luxurious. Off the bat, it doesn’t feel too fragile. Hope it holds up over time.

I also found it very easy to get in and out of. Fuss free clasp, light bag. Very versatile and functional  LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEE MY NEW BAGGG!!! Hehehhe.


----------



## killuazoldyck

Hi everyone! Happy New Year!

I got the chance to travel to Vancouver for the holidays and had to hit up the shops while I was there. I was very much interested in the Triomphe bag and got to try on 2 sizes in the canvas/leather finish. Sharing my pictures as reference for people who are looking at getting this bag - I'm a 5'7 / 170 cm guy with a fairly big build.

Below is the teen/small size. I found this size to be really small for my liking (but may be really good for those who are petite or are of smaller builds!) I think it can hold a decent amount from what I remember the space being. This strap is set at its max length in the picture.




The following 3 pictures are the medium triomphe bag. I wore it crossbody as well and had to snap a pic! Really love this size. The interior of this bag, same with the teen/small size, is so luxurious being as it's lambskin. The bag is set at the max strap length in the pics as well.






Ended up leaving the bag behind as I find it hard to justify purchasing this when I already have the Gucci 1955 Horsebit shoulder bag, and both styles are very similar being accordion style flap bags made of canvas and leather trimmings. The bag is so beautiful though! Hope this helps people who are eyeing this bag!


----------



## meowkittycat

killuazoldyck said:


> ...I already have the Gucci 1955 Horsebit shoulder bag, and both styles are very similar being accordion style flap bags made of canvas and leather trimmings. The bag is so beautiful though! Hope this helps people who are eyeing this bag!



You've already got a great bag in that Gucci.


----------



## killuazoldyck

meowkittycat said:


> You've already got a great bag in that Gucci.



Yes! It’s a very beautiful bag. I tend to like accordion style flap bags so I just had to check out the Triomphe bag as well


----------



## love will thaw

I bought a black triomphe in medium size. I feel impressed by the leather quality (calf box). I think you get a lot of value for the price comparing to other brands.
In the store I tried both the teen and medium size because I thought the medium looked a bit big on the counter, but in person they looked about the same on? So I got the bigger size. Fits everything I need for daily use ❤️


----------



## jennie1122

I bought the black teen triomphe bag one year ago. Love it!!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Anyone seen the new “mini size” (about 4” x 3”)? Can’t find many modeling shots online.


----------



## Anothersamsmith

Hi! I just bought the Celine Medium Triomphe bag in tan which is the unfinished leather. Like others who've commented on this thread, it was it surprisingly difficult to find many pictures of this specific combination online and I couldn't find a single review or video so I thought I'd share some info here in case helpful. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive—Celine was sold out across all stores and the warehouse, but they have a small replenishment coming in the next week.  

*Leather & How easily does it scuff or scratch?*

Quality is exceptional but if you're familiar with Celine bags or ever owned one, chances are you know that already. 
This is untreated calfskin leather. What does that mean and why is it important?
Truly, it feels like soft, buttery velvet to the touch. It's a smooth, matte finish, and does not have any shine or coating on the leather the way the black one does. 
It scuffs easily...but that's not a design flaw. The intention is for people who own this bag to have it for a long time and to use it often. Over time, with use, the leather develops a beautiful patina and character — think of  a Louis Vuitton bag with vachetta leather; the vachetta looks more beautiful with time and use than it does brand new. Andddd...
It's hard to believe this isn't made more widely known, but this leather is the easiest to buff scuffs and light marks from than any of the other leathers. I watched the sales associate take the floor model that had been handled for months by shoppers (it wasn't that scuffed up, btw, despite being manhandled for that long) and literally make all the marks DISAPPEAR by simply a applying a little leather conditioner to a microfiber cloth and lightly rubbing it in. I wish I'd taken before and after photos so I could share. That was a game changer for me since my main concern was how easy it might be to damage the bag. (Whenever I do it for mine, I'll record a video and post in case helpful for anyone else worried about wear and tear.) That said, this will not work for deep scratches or gouges in the leather so if you want to be able to really beat this bag up—e.g. throw it in the back of your car with a stroller and other things heaped on top of it, drop and drag it on concrete, throw it down a flight of NYC Subway stairs etc.—I'd say this bag's probably not for you.

*PSA*: Every year after the first year, you can take your bags to Celine for a "pampering service."As part of this service, they will condition the leather and buff out scratches and marks from your bag. And, drum roll please...it's entirely free. All you have to do is bring the bags into the store. You don't even need to make an appointment. If you're friends with a SA, they might even send you a shipping label free of charge so you can mail it to them rather than come into the store. I'd owned 3 Celine bags before this purchase and no one ever mentioned it to me before. Sharing here for anyone else who had no idea - I will certainly be taking advantage of this in the future.
*Size & What fits*

I'm fairly petite (under 5'5'') and was concerned that the Medium size might be a little too big on me (they don't make the tan color in the smaller "Teen" size). To my surprise, I didn't find it too big at all, in fact, the Teen size felt a little too small and, IMO, too small to be an every day bag.
In the store, I was able to easily fit my iPhone 11 max, my warby parker glasses case, my airpods, my Chloe coin purse / card holder and I seemed to have some room to spare. I have no interest in having to play tetris to be able to fit things into my bag—especially not at this price point—so I was happy to see that I could throw these items in without a problem. 
I attached a few pictures from the sales floor, some with details on strap settings so you can see where it hits depending on how short or long you make the strap. Hope this helps! Happy to answer questions.


----------



## clemvccn

Anothersamsmith said:


> Hi! I just bought the Celine Medium Triomphe bag in tan which is the unfinished leather. Like others who've commented on this thread, it was it surprisingly difficult to find many pictures of this specific combination online and I couldn't find a single review or video so I thought I'd share some info here in case helpful. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive—Celine was sold out across all stores and the warehouse, but they have a small replenishment coming in the next week.
> 
> *Leather & How easily does it scuff or scratch?*
> 
> Quality is exceptional but if you're familiar with Celine bags or ever owned one, chances are you know that already.
> This is untreated calfskin leather. What does that mean and why is it important?
> Truly, it feels like soft, buttery velvet to the touch. It's a smooth, matte finish, and does not have any shine or coating on the leather the way the black one does.
> It scuffs easily...but that's not a design flaw. The intention is for people who own this bag to have it for a long time and to use it often. Over time, with use, the leather develops a beautiful patina and character — think of  a Louis Vuitton bag with vachetta leather; the vachetta looks more beautiful with time and use than it does brand new. Andddd...
> It's hard to believe this isn't made more widely known, but this leather is the easiest to buff scuffs and light marks from than any of the other leathers. I watched the sales associate take the floor model that had been handled for months by shoppers (it wasn't that scuffed up, btw, despite being manhandled for that long) and literally make all the marks DISAPPEAR by simply a applying a little leather conditioner to a microfiber cloth and lightly rubbing it in. I wish I'd taken before and after photos so I could share. That was a game changer for me since my main concern was how easy it might be to damage the bag. (Whenever I do it for mine, I'll record a video and post in case helpful for anyone else worried about wear and tear.) That said, this will not work for deep scratches or gouges in the leather so if you want to be able to really beat this bag up—e.g. throw it in the back of your car with a stroller and other things heaped on top of it, drop and drag it on concrete, throw it down a flight of NYC Subway stairs etc.—I'd say this bag's probably not for you.
> 
> *PSA*: Every year after the first year, you can take your bags to Celine for a "pampering service."As part of this service, they will condition the leather and buff out scratches and marks from your bag. And, drum roll please...it's entirely free. All you have to do is bring the bags into the store. You don't even need to make an appointment. If you're friends with a SA, they might even send you a shipping label free of charge so you can mail it to them rather than come into the store. I'd owned 3 Celine bags before this purchase and no one ever mentioned it to me before. Sharing here for anyone else who had no idea - I will certainly be taking advantage of this in the future.
> *Size & What fits*
> 
> I'm fairly petite (under 5'5'') and was concerned that the Medium size might be a little too big on me (they don't make the tan color in the smaller "Teen" size). To my surprise, I didn't find it too big at all, in fact, the Teen size felt a little too small and, IMO, too small to be an every day bag.
> In the store, I was able to easily fit my iPhone 11 max, my warby parker glasses case, my airpods, my Chloe coin purse / card holder and I seemed to have some room to spare. I have no interest in having to play tetris to be able to fit things into my bag—especially not at this price point—so I was happy to see that I could throw these items in without a problem.
> I attached a few pictures from the sales floor, some with details on strap settings so you can see where it hits depending on how short or long you make the strap. Hope this helps! Happy to answer questions.



Thank you so much for all the info!
I bought mine a week or so ago so this is super helpful! Do you know/remember which kind or which brand of conditionner your SA used?
Thanks!
C.


----------



## Anothersamsmith

I asked her and she showed me the label but she said it was discontinued. She said that she’s done it on her own Celine bags with a leather lotion she got online. I asked her for a specific recommendation and she said she couldn’t remember the name but the one she bought was from Amazon and was highly rated, and she said that any good leather lotion would work—I’ve heard great things about the Apple brand.

I also asked her about the best approach and frequency of doing this. For example, is there a max she’d recommend doing this so I don’t overdo it? Should I apply to just the spot or a broader section? She said we should do it rarely, and best to apply to larger section than just the scratches. So I’m planning to wait until it accumulates a good amount of scuffs before doing it so I can apply a thin layer and run into the whole area. After the first year I’ll be bringing it in so they can make it look like new


----------



## clemvccn

Anothersamsmith said:


> I asked her and she showed me the label but she said it was discontinued. She said that she’s done it on her own Celine bags with a leather lotion she got online. I asked her for a specific recommendation and she said she couldn’t remember the name but the one she bought was from Amazon and was highly rated, and she said that any good leather lotion would work—I’ve heard great things about the Apple brand.
> 
> I also asked her about the best approach and frequency of doing this. For example, is there a max she’d recommend doing this so I don’t overdo it? Should I apply to just the spot or a broader section? She said we should do it rarely, and best to apply to larger section than just the scratches. So I’m planning to wait until it accumulates a good amount of scuffs before doing it so I can apply a thin layer and run into the whole area. After the first year I’ll be bringing it in so they can make it look like new


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does it seem like all of a sudden YouTubers/influencers have decided this bag is "cool?" I feel like I've heard several mention this bag over the last few weeks. Am I imagining things?


----------



## Egel

ItsPurseonal said:


> Does it seem like all of a sudden YouTubers/influencers have decided this bag is "cool?" I feel like I've heard several mention this bag over the last few weeks. Am I imagining things?


You are not imagining it. I noticed it too. Fashion month is coming so maybe they all just recieved the bags for promo?


----------



## Anothersamsmith

Ack—I hope not. Seeing it everywhere will be a sure fire way to make me not like it anymore


----------



## faraizar

Hi all may i know your thoughts on this bag? is this bag authentic?


----------



## allylindsey

Hi all! 
has anyone seen this new velvet triomphe shoulder bag in person? I’m trying to decide between this and the Cuir Triomphe. I’m not sure, would love opinions


----------



## elizapav

ItsPurseonal said:


> Does it seem like all of a sudden YouTubers/influencers have decided this bag is "cool?" I feel like I've heard several mention this bag over the last few weeks. Am I imagining things?



For sure. After two weeks, I found myself “influenced” to check out the triomphe collection in my local boutique when I hadn’t been interested until recently…this *must* be why!


----------



## birkin girl

I just bought the Triomphe in black and Tan in the medium…such beautiful leathers….


----------



## sqnsea21

Hi ladies! Trying to decide between the teen triomphe and Chanel 2.55 reissue as a day-to-night bag, both in black..any thoughts? I love how the clasp on the celine ‘pops’ but the Chanel is obviously really nice too as a classic. I’m in my late 20s, for context


----------



## chanel-vuitton

sqnsea21 said:


> Hi ladies! Trying to decide between the teen triomphe and Chanel 2.55 reissue as a day-to-night bag, both in black..any thoughts? I love how the clasp on the celine ‘pops’ but the Chanel is obviously really nice too as a classic. I’m in my late 20s, for context


So I don’t own any of these but I’m between a Chanel and this bag too for a day to night bag (also in my late 20s) and I’m leaning towards Chanel because the chain is much more versatile for night. IMO the leather strap is much more causal (albeit still stunning!). Good luck deciding!


----------



## Tarochan

sqnsea21 said:


> Hi ladies! Trying to decide between the teen triomphe and Chanel 2.55 reissue as a day-to-night bag, both in black..any thoughts? I love how the clasp on the celine ‘pops’ but the Chanel is obviously really nice too as a classic. I’m in my late 20s, for context


I have both and although I really like the teen Triomphe and this is Celine forum, your choice between these two bags is hands down the Chanel 2.55 reissue. I own many Chanel bags, and 2.55 is by far my most favorite. It's just so versatile. It looks great with causal outfit, it looks nice with dressy outfit. It looks low key( no CC logo), and it fits more than Chanel small classic which I also have and barely used. It's great for travel too, since the base is folded, but you can also unfold it. The leather is aged calf skin which is very nice and durable. Hard to have any scratches.  The strap can be worn many ways, cross body, or double strap, which is not the case for the classic small. I can't say enough about how much I love this bag!  In addition, the price is only going up as months gone by.  

For the teen triomphe, it's a fun additional bag for a casual outfit and it's not as versatile. It definitely will scratch easier and will not hold value as much. But I still love it and I don't buy bag to sell anyway.


----------



## elizapav

Hi @sqnsea21 + @chanel-vuitton- 

I agree with the other commenters re. Chanel. I have a black reissue which I love and it skews more casual than the classic double flap (but the re-issue can be dressed up or down, my double flap I really only use in the evenings/more formal occasions). I like that it folds (so it travels well) and mine is in caviar so I find it to be durable. I also think it is a timeless, classic design and will (hopefully) wear well for you for years.

The only neew idea I wanted to mention, is have you ruled out the Celine Classic Box bag in favor of the Triomphe? I also love Celine (and like all three bags) but to me, a timeless Chanel correlates better to the Box, in terms of minimalist aesthetic. The clasp of the Triomphe in a shiny finish and more recognizable as a luxury brand versus the antique finish and un-branded clasp of the Box bag may be worth considering if that was part of your consideration for the Reissue. 

In my late 20s, not sure I would have worn a Chanel with my lifestyle, but wish I had purchased then (before the increases!) and would probably have gone for Celine tbh. My first luxury bag was likely Celine, fwiw.

I would also recommend, if you haven't already, reading in the threads about these bags and looking at You Tube reviews(especially re. Triomphe clasp closure and the straps). Others mentioned the leather of Celine will show scratches, but I want to mention the clasps too to make sure that isn't an issue for you since it is so prominent on the Celine. Keep us posted!


----------



## layd3k

Tarochan said:


> I have both and although I really like the teen Triomphe and this is Celine forum, your choice between these two bags is hands down the Chanel 2.55 reissue. I own many Chanel bags, and 2.55 is by far my most favorite. It's just so versatile. It looks great with causal outfit, it looks nice with dressy outfit. It looks low key( no CC logo), and it fits more than Chanel small classic which I also have and barely used. It's great for travel too, since the base is folded, but you can also unfold it. The leather is aged calf skin which is very nice and durable. Hard to have any scratches.  The strap can be worn many ways, cross body, or double strap, which is not the case for the classic small. I can't say enough about how much I love this bag!  In addition, the price is only going up as months gone by.
> 
> For the teen triomphe, it's a fun additional bag for a casual outfit and it's not as versatile. It definitely will scratch easier and will not hold value as much. But I still love it and I don't buy bag to sell anyway.
> View attachment 5329422


What colour is your Triomphe? Is it one of the new ones?


----------



## Tarochan

Yes, new color. It's Green Smoke!


----------



## layd3k

Tarochan said:


> Yes, new color. It's Green Smoke!


I LOVE this colour! Debating between this one and the azure blue. Waiting until closer to summer so I can see which goes better with my summer wardrobe/vibe lol


----------



## plumsandpeaches

meowkittycat said:


> You've already got a great bag in that Gucci.





killuazoldyck said:


> Hi everyone! Happy New Year!
> 
> I got the chance to travel to Vancouver for the holidays and had to hit up the shops while I was there. I was very much interested in the Triomphe bag and got to try on 2 sizes in the canvas/leather finish. Sharing my pictures as reference for people who are looking at getting this bag - I'm a 5'7 / 170 cm guy with a fairly big build.
> 
> Below is the teen/small size. I found this size to be really small for my liking (but may be really good for those who are petite or are of smaller builds!) I think it can hold a decent amount from what I remember the space being. This strap is set at its max length in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5285941
> 
> 
> The following 3 pictures are the medium triomphe bag. I wore it crossbody as well and had to snap a pic! Really love this size. The interior of this bag, same with the teen/small size, is so luxurious being as it's lambskin. The bag is set at the max strap length in the pics as well.
> 
> View attachment 5285942
> View attachment 5285943
> View attachment 5285944
> 
> 
> Ended up leaving the bag behind as I find it hard to justify purchasing this when I already have the Gucci 1955 Horsebit shoulder bag, and both styles are very similar being accordion style flap bags made of canvas and leather trimmings. The bag is so beautiful though! Hope this helps people who are eyeing this bag!



Was wondering if you had to choose between the two, would you recommend the triomphe or the Gucci horsebit? Having a hard time deciding between the two because I love the triomphe canvas but I like that the horsebit can be adjusted to be worn as an over the shoulder bag!


----------



## killuazoldyck

plumsandpeaches said:


> Was wondering if you had to choose between the two, would you recommend the triomphe or the Gucci horsebit? Having a hard time deciding between the two because I love the triomphe canvas but I like that the horsebit can be adjusted to be worn as an over the shoulder bag!



Hi plumsandpeaches! Having owned the Gucci horsebit shoulder bag for over half a year + having tried on the triomphe, they really are very very similar bags: Accordion flap bag, canvas with leather trimmings, statement hardware. However, like you said, the Gucci horsebit does have an advantage of having an adjustable strap. I'd pick the Gucci horsebit over the Celine triomphe because of this as it adds versatility and more use cases for the bag!

Some other thoughts that I have regarding the 2 bags: the Gucci horsebit has a cooler toned brown with the Gucci monogram and the leather they choose to use as opposed to the warmer toned neutral of the Celine triomphe canvas and leather. I'm not sure how big this plays a role in your decision making process but the interior of the Gucci horsebit feels very luxurious with the microfiber-suede finish lining. Comparing this to Celine's buttery smooth lambskin interior, I do think the Celine triomphe wins in this aspect. Both bags are also offered in full leather versions so there's countless options for both! However, like I said, I'd still pick the Gucci horsebit over the Celine triomphe. The price point is friendlier for the Gucci horsebit as well, although there's no bigger savings now with the recent price increase of the bag. 

Good luck with your decision making process and update us with what you end up purchasing!


----------



## plumsandpeaches

killuazoldyck said:


> Hi plumsandpeaches! Having owned the Gucci horsebit shoulder bag for over half a year + having tried on the triomphe, they really are very very similar bags: Accordion flap bag, canvas with leather trimmings, statement hardware. However, like you said, the Gucci horsebit does have an advantage of having an adjustable strap. I'd pick the Gucci horsebit over the Celine triomphe because of this as it adds versatility and more use cases for the bag!
> 
> Some other thoughts that I have regarding the 2 bags: the Gucci horsebit has a cooler toned brown with the Gucci monogram and the leather they choose to use as opposed to the warmer toned neutral of the Celine triomphe canvas and leather. I'm not sure how big this plays a role in your decision making process but the interior of the Gucci horsebit feels very luxurious with the microfiber-suede finish lining. Comparing this to Celine's buttery smooth lambskin interior, I do think the Celine triomphe wins in this aspect. Both bags are also offered in full leather versions so there's countless options for both! However, like I said, I'd still pick the Gucci horsebit over the Celine triomphe. The price point is friendlier for the Gucci horsebit as well, although there's no bigger savings now with the recent price increase of the bag.
> 
> Good luck with your decision making process and update us with what you end up purchasing!


 
Hi thanks so much for your reply and the detailed review of both bags! As of the moment I'm leaning towards the gucci horsebit (especially after reading your review) because I really love the versatility and I think I tend to prefer carrying my bags over the shoulder but I'm still uncertain of which color to get. I agree with what you said about the warm and cool tones of the canvases and I think the celine canvas is absolutely beautiful so I might get a different style from them in the triomphe canvas in the future!

Thinking of purchasing it in Europe if my plans to travel materialise so I will definitely update when I've made the purchase! Thanks again I really appreciate your reply


----------



## Saturday14

love will thaw said:


> I bought a black triomphe in medium size. I feel impressed by the leather quality (calf box). I think you get a lot of value for the price comparing to other brands.
> In the store I tried both the teen and medium size because I thought the medium looked a bit big on the counter, but in person they looked about the same on? So I got the bigger size. Fits everything I need for daily use ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287017



Big congratulations and I hope you're still loving your gorgeous bag! This is the exact size and colour I have a very keen eye on! How are you finding it now a couple months in with leather durability / scratches? I'm wondering if you can fit the daily essentials in without it feeling squeezed? Including sunglasses  Thank you so much!


----------



## meowkittycat

plumsandpeaches said:


> Was wondering if you had to choose between the two, would you recommend the triomphe or the Gucci horsebit? Having a hard time deciding between the two because I love the triomphe canvas but I like that the horsebit can be adjusted to be worn as an over the shoulder bag!



It's been mentioned. Horsebit - adjustable strap, more unisex with a thicker strap than the triomphe. If you want canvas, I prefer the horsebit. I own the triomphe but in leather. It feels very luxe and the lambskin interior is so plush. In all honesty, I love the pattern of the triomphe canvas, but that saffiano texture to it looks cheap. I don't like it.


----------



## rakhee81

After admiring everyone’s triomphe bags here and not being able to get this colour out of my mind, I took the plunge and bought my first one. Here is my lavender grey teen triomphe bag with her classic sisters behind her! Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## charlene712

rakhee81 said:


> After admiring everyone’s triomphe bags here and not being able to get this colour out of my mind, I took the plunge and bought my first one. Here is my lavender grey teen triomphe bag with her classic sisters behind her! Thanks for letting me share x
> View attachment 5347801


Beautiful! Where were you able to locate this color? Also, could you give a quick rundown on the size differences and what fits in each? I’m having trouble deciding between the medium and the teen. Thank you!


----------



## plumsandpeaches

meowkittycat said:


> It's been mentioned. Horsebit - adjustable strap, more unisex with a thicker strap than the triomphe. If you want canvas, I prefer the horsebit. I own the triomphe but in leather. It feels very luxe and the lambskin interior is so plush. In all honesty, I love the pattern of the triomphe canvas, but that saffiano texture to it looks cheap. I don't like it.


I see, I actually haven't seen the Celine irl before, but from what you said, I think i'll go with the gucci!


----------



## bluegirl_123

I’m obsessing over the pink flamingo Celine triomphe shoulder bag but I’m worried about styling it for summer. The boxyness of the Classic box/triomphe box always seem to do better in fall/winter over thicker coats or lots of layers. How do you guys think the bag will look for summer?


----------



## sabisme

Hey everyone!

I need ur advice to decide. I want to get a classic black bag and being eyeing Celine Triomphe for a while. Since I am not buying designer bags often, I really want to invest in a piece that is going to last and not just be a trendy bag. Does this bag hold its value? If you have any other recommendations for my preferences please do share to help me decide! Thank u XOXO


----------



## jessilou

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I need ur advice to decide. I want to get a classic black bag and being eyeing Celine Triomphe for a while. Since I am not buying designer bags often, I really want to invest in a piece that is going to last and not just be a trendy bag. Does this bag hold its value? If you have any other recommendations for my preferences please do share to help me decide! Thank u XOXO



I personally love the black Triomphe bag. It's on my list.  I think it has a very classic look.


----------



## sqnsea21

Did this bag ever come in a light beige colour ?


----------



## clemvccn

sqnsea21 said:


> Did this bag ever come in a light beige colour ?


Yes! Saw it in light beige in store last week (it was a medium or large size).


----------



## shoprgrl

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I need ur advice to decide. I want to get a classic black bag and being eyeing Celine Triomphe for a while. Since I am not buying designer bags often, I really want to invest in a piece that is going to last and not just be a trendy bag. Does this bag hold its value? If you have any other recommendations for my preferences please do share to help me decide! Thank u XOXO


Im contemplating same thing. I wonder if it will age like the phantom or luggage. Which to me seems dated now. But I love this bag now!


----------



## sqnsea21

bluegirl_123 said:


> I’m obsessing over the pink flamingo Celine triomphe shoulder bag but I’m worried about styling it for summer. The boxyness of the Classic box/triomphe box always seem to do better in fall/winter over thicker coats or lots of layers. How do you guys think the bag will look for summer?


I think the shoulder bag will be fine for summer! Would look cute tucked under your shoulder when wearing a blouse or dress..the shoulder seems more summer than winter to me


----------



## Seren_HGH

Hello! Did Celine recently change their leather on this bag, I loved it last year at the boutique but I went to Celine yesterday and I found them very glossy (scratches scare me). Is this a recent change?


----------



## MegPoort

sushicrave said:


> So I went to check out Celine store again today and decided to bring this baby home. I was having a hard time deciding between this natural calf skin color and the grey color but finally decided on this one because it is so unique and soft. Here are some photos. They actually look much much prettier in person. The photos don't really reveal its beauty. I am obsessed!!


Is this the shoulder bag size or the medium size? I am debating between the two!!!


----------



## MegPoort

clemvccn said:


> New (to me) Celine Triomphe in black (medium size)
> Bought it from a reputable reseller and in pristine condition, so happy with my purchase ☺


Where did you end up purchasing this at? It's gorgeous.


----------



## MegPoort

Anothersamsmith said:


> Hi! I just bought the Celine Medium Triomphe bag in tan which is the unfinished leather. Like others who've commented on this thread, it was it surprisingly difficult to find many pictures of this specific combination online and I couldn't find a single review or video so I thought I'd share some info here in case helpful. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive—Celine was sold out across all stores and the warehouse, but they have a small replenishment coming in the next week.
> 
> *Leather & How easily does it scuff or scratch?*
> 
> Quality is exceptional but if you're familiar with Celine bags or ever owned one, chances are you know that already.
> This is untreated calfskin leather. What does that mean and why is it important?
> Truly, it feels like soft, buttery velvet to the touch. It's a smooth, matte finish, and does not have any shine or coating on the leather the way the black one does.
> It scuffs easily...but that's not a design flaw. The intention is for people who own this bag to have it for a long time and to use it often. Over time, with use, the leather develops a beautiful patina and character — think of  a Louis Vuitton bag with vachetta leather; the vachetta looks more beautiful with time and use than it does brand new. Andddd...
> It's hard to believe this isn't made more widely known, but this leather is the easiest to buff scuffs and light marks from than any of the other leathers. I watched the sales associate take the floor model that had been handled for months by shoppers (it wasn't that scuffed up, btw, despite being manhandled for that long) and literally make all the marks DISAPPEAR by simply a applying a little leather conditioner to a microfiber cloth and lightly rubbing it in. I wish I'd taken before and after photos so I could share. That was a game changer for me since my main concern was how easy it might be to damage the bag. (Whenever I do it for mine, I'll record a video and post in case helpful for anyone else worried about wear and tear.) That said, this will not work for deep scratches or gouges in the leather so if you want to be able to really beat this bag up—e.g. throw it in the back of your car with a stroller and other things heaped on top of it, drop and drag it on concrete, throw it down a flight of NYC Subway stairs etc.—I'd say this bag's probably not for you.
> 
> *PSA*: Every year after the first year, you can take your bags to Celine for a "pampering service."As part of this service, they will condition the leather and buff out scratches and marks from your bag. And, drum roll please...it's entirely free. All you have to do is bring the bags into the store. You don't even need to make an appointment. If you're friends with a SA, they might even send you a shipping label free of charge so you can mail it to them rather than come into the store. I'd owned 3 Celine bags before this purchase and no one ever mentioned it to me before. Sharing here for anyone else who had no idea - I will certainly be taking advantage of this in the future.
> *Size & What fits*
> 
> I'm fairly petite (under 5'5'') and was concerned that the Medium size might be a little too big on me (they don't make the tan color in the smaller "Teen" size). To my surprise, I didn't find it too big at all, in fact, the Teen size felt a little too small and, IMO, too small to be an every day bag.
> In the store, I was able to easily fit my iPhone 11 max, my warby parker glasses case, my airpods, my Chloe coin purse / card holder and I seemed to have some room to spare. I have no interest in having to play tetris to be able to fit things into my bag—especially not at this price point—so I was happy to see that I could throw these items in without a problem.
> I attached a few pictures from the sales floor, some with details on strap settings so you can see where it hits depending on how short or long you make the strap. Hope this helps! Happy to answer questions.


thank you so much for all the info! I am too have looked all over for reviews of this bag! It is my next up bag to purchase!! THANK YOU!


----------



## MegPoort

birkin girl said:


> I just bought the Triomphe in black and Tan in the medium…such beautiful leathers….


would yiou share some photos of the tan!!


----------



## clemvccn

MegPoort said:


> Where did you end up purchasing this at? It's gorgeous.


Thank you! Bought it from Collector Square! A great team of experts (not like .. Vestiaire Collective) and a great customer service too!


----------



## lemonmonstahh

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I need ur advice to decide. I want to get a classic black bag and being eyeing Celine Triomphe for a while. Since I am not buying designer bags often, I really want to invest in a piece that is going to last and not just be a trendy bag. Does this bag hold its value? If you have any other recommendations for my preferences please do share to help me decide! Thank u XOXO



If you want a classic black bag that holds its value, definitely Chanel. I think Celine's triomphe is beautiful and is not something that will go out of style but if you're planning to resell, Celine bags usually goes for half the original price (or lesser). That said, I recently got the triomphe teen in white canvas with brown trimming and I am really enjoying it. I use it more on a casual day to day basis though, and I use my chanel for more dressy/formal occassions.


----------



## Montboron

lemonmonstahh said:


> If you want a classic black bag that holds its value, definitely Chanel. I think Celine's triomphe is beautiful and is not something that will go out of style but if you're planning to resell, Celine bags usually goes for half the original price (or lesser). That said, I recently got the triomphe teen in white canvas with brown trimming and I am really enjoying it. I use it more on a casual day to day basis though, and I use my chanel for more dressy/formal occassions.


Hello dear I am French 
For French women only 4 bags have a value 
Hermès KellyHermes Birkin
Chanel Jumbo or Mademoiseel
Céline Triomphe 

CÉLINE is the bag to have It is entirely made of leather ( inside like outside )
It belongs to the list of the best It bag sold  in the world 
Mine is black 
it is extremely elegant and as a woman wearing only silver jewelry ( Hermes) no matter than the logo is golden
It is a bag every woman wants to have


----------



## poleneceline

Is there anyone who is 5 ft tall or under that has a medium Triomphe or box bag? I'm wondering about proportions.


----------



## poleneceline

PryncessT said:


> Just a quick update! I finally pulled the trigger and got the triomphe in the teen size in black from store in Barcelona for €2600. Service was top notch. The bag is perfection!! The size is perfect on my frame (5”1) and fits all my essentials )
> 
> Brought it out today for the first time and couldn’t stop touching the leather. It’s sooooo smooth and luxurious. Off the bat, it doesn’t feel too fragile. Hope it holds up over time.
> 
> I also found it very easy to get in and out of. Fuss free clasp, light bag. Very versatile and functional  LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEE MY NEW BAGGG!!! Hehehhe.



Do you have any mod shots of you trying on a larger size, like medium?


----------



## the blvo D

This new color is just gorrrrrgeous. Please let me know if anyone has any IRL photos to share.


----------



## charlene712

the blvo D said:


> This new color is just gorrrrrgeous. Please let me know if anyone has any IRL photos to share.


I just ordered this ! It showed up on the website on 5/20 after the price increase *tear* but I couldn’t resist! I will post pics once I receive in a few days!


----------



## MegPoort

Gorgeous!!! I’m headed to Paris next week and the triomphe bag is going to be my first purchase! Very tempted by this color!!!!


----------



## the blvo D

charlene712 said:


> I just ordered this ! It showed up on the website on 5/20 after the price increase *tear* but I couldn’t resist! I will post pics once I receive in a few days!



Ooooh congrats!!! So excited for you!!!! Yes it’s a bummer this shows up after the price increase but I agree this beauty is just irresistable!!! Can’t wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## the blvo D

MegPoort said:


> Gorgeous!!! I’m headed to Paris next week and the triomphe bag is going to be my first purchase! Very tempted by this color!!!!



I’m so jealous! Have fun shopping! This color/style is a Paris price would be such a dream for me!


----------



## MegPoort

the blvo D said:


> I’m so jealous! Have fun shopping! This color/style is a Paris price would be such a dream for me!


Yes!!! The triomphe is going to be my big purchase! I’m so excited


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi can anybody shed light on how to clean off any oxidisation marks on the triomphe hardware? Thanks!


----------



## clemvccn

onceinawhile said:


> Hi can anybody shed light on how to clean off any oxidisation marks on the triomphe hardware? Thanks!


Hi! I usually use a jewelry cloth, it works well


----------



## onceinawhile

Thanks so much!



clemvccn said:


> Hi! I usually use a jewelry cloth, it works well


----------



## the blvo D

Those who have the bag for more than a year or two now, could you please update on the wear & tear of the bag? Is it still your favorite? Are the leather and hardware very prone to scratches? I’m interested in the teen triomphe in the new color olive but suspect that the bag may need high maintenance. I don’t want to have to baby the bag all the time.


----------



## charlene712

the blvo D said:


> Ooooh congrats!!! So excited for you!!!! Yes it’s a bummer this shows up after the price increase but I agree this beauty is just irresistable!!! Can’t wait to see your pics!!!!


Here she is in natural light! Definitely more olivey green in person, it was looking slightly warmer/brown even on the website.


----------



## the blvo D

charlene712 said:


> Here she is in natural light! Definitely more olivey green in person, it was looking slightly warmer/brown even on the website.
> 
> View attachment 5411427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411428



This is beautiful!!!  Thank you so much for sharing your pics!!!!  It’s always hard to tell the actual colors from the celine website, so this helps a lot. I expected the color to be beige-y based on their photos, but from your photos she looks taupe-y — which is another color I think celine does so well. Hearing it’s somewhat olivey green in person makes it even more interesting. Will need to check it out once I have a chance. Thank you so much again and congratulations!!


----------



## chanelandchamps

MegPoort said:


> Yes!!! The triomphe is going to be my big purchase! I’m so excited


I just checked and omfg the price increase! I bought mine from the airport in Paris so I didn’t have to deal with the VAT refund and I paid $2600 US Dollars in April!


----------



## indecisiveshopper

Does anybody know if the huge metal buckle tarnishes over time? I’m trying to decide between the triomphe and the classic box. It will be a bag that I hope to keep forever so if the buckle tarnishes easily I will pick the classic box instead since the buckle is much smaller - even if it tarnishes, it wouldn’t look that bad on the classic box?


----------



## IntheOcean

charlene712 said:


> Here she is in natural light! Definitely more olivey green in person, it was looking slightly warmer/brown even on the website.
> 
> View attachment 5411427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411428


Gorgeous color! Congrats  Thank you for such good pictures.


----------



## SeherKastanie13

SILVER HARDWARE ON THE CHAIN SHOULDER!!!
I REPEAT
SILVER HARDWARE ON THE CHAIN SHOULDER!!!
REFERENCE : 197993BF4.38SI
currently at the following link: https://www.celine.com/en-int/celin...riomphe-in-shiny-calfskin-197993BF4.38SI.html


----------



## PryncessT

the blvo D said:


> Those who have the bag for more than a year or two now, could you please update on the wear & tear of the bag? Is it still your favorite? Are the leather and hardware very prone to scratches? I’m interested in the teen triomphe in the new color olive but suspect that the bag may need high maintenance. I don’t want to have to baby the bag all the time.



Hii!  I've had the black teen triomphe for 6 months now and i use it as my daily bag because of its weight and versatility. To be completely honest, in the beginning it stressed me out so so much everytime i'd bring the bag out. It's pretty fragile. Not in the sense of it being scratched, but handprints, moisture and oils would leave random marks on the bag. Over the course of 6 months, i've gathered a collection of approximately 10 random marks on the bag that i have no clue how they got there. Because the leather is so shiny and smooth, this shows up quite obvious. I brought it back to the Celine store to be polished and it came back looking a tad more hydrated but did not remove said marks. These days, i've given up trying to prevent the bag from getting more marks and have just decided to enjoy using it. That said, i do baby it quite a bit. I don't touch the bag when my palms are sweaty or if my hands are damp. I never throw it around or leave it on the floor. Strangely tho, i feel like these marks only happened when i used the bag in Malaysia (which is a very hot and humid country). Didn't seem to have this issue when i was in Europe during winter. Scratches wise, i've yet to get any on the bag. There were a few times when my nails have accidentally dragged across the bag but thankfully, it's not scratched the bag. So i'd say the leather is pretty sturdy  My hardware's held up pretty well too. Regular micro scratches but no tarnishing of color or chips or deep scratches. Bag's structure is still great and its base is also nice and clean despite not having feet.

In summary, i still love this bag to death although the constant finding of little marks have stressed me out a bit. But like i said, i've just had to learn to embrace it and to just enjoy carrying it. It truly is my go-to because its so versatile and beautiful! Adds so much to even the simplest outfits 

Hope this helped and good luck in deciding!


----------



## PryncessT

poleneinblack said:


> Is there anyone who is 5 ft tall or under that has a medium Triomphe or box bag? I'm wondering about proportions.



Hi!

Not sure if you got your answer but I’m 5”1 and I tried on both the medium and the teen in store.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This was the medium.


	

		
			
		

		
	
This is the teen.

The medium felt a tad too bulky on my frame. I felt like the teen can hold a decent amount of stuff and its proportions fit a petite person a lot better so I went with the teen in the end


----------



## the blvo D

PryncessT said:


> Hii!  I've had the black teen triomphe for 6 months now and i use it as my daily bag because of its weight and versatility. To be completely honest, in the beginning it stressed me out so so much everytime i'd bring the bag out. It's pretty fragile. Not in the sense of it being scratched, but handprints, moisture and oils would leave random marks on the bag. Over the course of 6 months, i've gathered a collection of approximately 10 random marks on the bag that i have no clue how they got there. Because the leather is so shiny and smooth, this shows up quite obvious. I brought it back to the Celine store to be polished and it came back looking a tad more hydrated but did not remove said marks. These days, i've given up trying to prevent the bag from getting more marks and have just decided to enjoy using it. That said, i do baby it quite a bit. I don't touch the bag when my palms are sweaty or if my hands are damp. I never throw it around or leave it on the floor. Strangely tho, i feel like these marks only happened when i used the bag in Malaysia (which is a very hot and humid country). Didn't seem to have this issue when i was in Europe during winter. Scratches wise, i've yet to get any on the bag. There were a few times when my nails have accidentally dragged across the bag but thankfully, it's not scratched the bag. So i'd say the leather is pretty sturdy  My hardware's held up pretty well too. Regular micro scratches but no tarnishing of color or chips or deep scratches. Bag's structure is still great and its base is also nice and clean despite not having feet.
> 
> In summary, i still love this bag to death although the constant finding of little marks have stressed me out a bit. But like i said, i've just had to learn to embrace it and to just enjoy carrying it. It truly is my go-to because its so versatile and beautiful! Adds so much to even the simplest outfits
> 
> Hope this helped and good luck in deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424725
> View attachment 5424726
> View attachment 5424727




Wow, I really really really really appreciate your giving me such helpful detailed review that perfectly answers all my concerns!!!!! Thank you SO much for taking your time to write all of this! You’re the best!!!!  and the bag is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ckp3h6

Do you notice any wrinkling of the box calf at all? My strap tends to wrinkle. I read the underlying leather may be dry. Might need to message docride for input. Just wondering if yours does this too.


----------



## onceinawhile

indecisiveshopper said:


> Does anybody know if the huge metal buckle tarnishes over time? I’m trying to decide between the triomphe and the classic box. It will be a bag that I hope to keep forever so if the buckle tarnishes easily I will pick the classic box instead since the buckle is much smaller - even if it tarnishes, it wouldn’t look that bad on the classic box?


I would like to ask this question too and if there are early signs of tarnish, how can they be removed? TIA!


----------



## PryncessT

the blvo D said:


> Wow, I really really really really appreciate your giving me such helpful detailed review that perfectly answers all my concerns!!!!! Thank you SO much for taking your time to write all of this! You’re the best!!!!  and the bag is absolutely gorgeous!!



You're most welcome!! I also pore through pages and pages of this forum when deciding to bring home a new bag so i gotchuuu hahahhaaha. I hope you get it so we can exchange notes on how to take care of the bag better


----------



## PryncessT

ckp3h6 said:


> Do you notice any wrinkling of the box calf at all? My strap tends to wrinkle. I read the underlying leather may be dry. Might need to message docride for input. Just wondering if yours does this too.



The curved portion on the top of the flap does seem to have some wrinkling. But only when i open it, which makes sense because of the creasing when the flap is straightened. My straps look fine so far  how old is your bag?


----------



## dearbag

Sorry this is not all about the triomphe bag but does anyone like vintage celine with horse carriage logo?? I am thinking whether I should get the new triomphe or the vintage ones instead?? I want it to look timeless which I believe the new triomphe has a potential too, but these vintage ones are very tempting and it sells for like 1/3 the price of the new triomphe haha. Box bag lovers, what do you think?


----------



## lemonmonstahh

dearbag said:


> Sorry this is not all about the triomphe bag but does anyone like vintage celine with horse carriage logo?? I am thinking whether I should get the new triomphe or the vintage ones instead?? I want it to look timeless which I believe the new triomphe has a potential too, but these vintage ones are very tempting and it sells for like 1/3 the price of the new triomphe haha. Box bag lovers, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5435689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435690



I'm not a fan, reminds me of coach's logo. Nothing wrong with coach, I think their quality and price is fantastic, but I wouldn't pay celine price (even at 1/3 the rtp) for a coach looking bag imo. If price is a concern, the classic box bag is usually quite affordable in the secondhand market


----------



## dearbag

lemonmonstahh said:


> I'm not a fan, reminds me of coach's logo. Nothing wrong with coach, I think their quality and price is fantastic, but I wouldn't pay celine price (even at 1/3 the rtp) for a coach looking bag imo. If price is a concern, the classic box bag is usually quite affordable in the secondhand market



Thank you SO much for your opinion!! I NEEDED to hear this! Somehow it totally slipped my mind that this logo looks almost exactly like the Coach logo and many can be mistaken. I am also not against Coach by any means but it would be a disappointment to pay the Celine price for that!


----------



## Kekebabe

Has anyone seen the medium size bag with silver hardware?


----------



## lemonmonstahh

dearbag said:


> Thank you SO much for your opinion!! I NEEDED to hear this! Somehow it totally slipped my mind that this logo looks almost exactly like the Coach logo and many can be mistaken. I am also not against Coach by any means but it would be a disappointment to pay the Celine price for that!



You are very welcome! Happy to have helped  Hope you find your bag soon!


----------



## Montboron

poleneinblack said:


> Avez-vous des photos de mod de vous essayant sur une taille plus grande, comme la moyenne ?
> [/DEVIS]
> Very beautiful bag A beauty !! We are twins


----------



## Juliafabienne

Kekebabe said:


> Has anyone seen the medium size bag with silver hardware?


Would also love a medium size bag with silver hardware. Hope they’ll bring one out in this combo


----------



## clemvccn

Kekebabe said:


> Has anyone seen the medium size bag with silver hardware?


Hi! Yes in the color kaki, you can have a look at it here :


----------



## janovch

Anothersamsmith said:


> Hi! I just bought the Celine Medium Triomphe bag in tan which is the unfinished leather. Like others who've commented on this thread, it was it surprisingly difficult to find many pictures of this specific combination online and I couldn't find a single review or video so I thought I'd share some info here in case helpful. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive—Celine was sold out across all stores and the warehouse, but they have a small replenishment coming in the next week.
> 
> *Leather & How easily does it scuff or scratch?*
> 
> Quality is exceptional but if you're familiar with Celine bags or ever owned one, chances are you know that already.
> This is untreated calfskin leather. What does that mean and why is it important?
> Truly, it feels like soft, buttery velvet to the touch. It's a smooth, matte finish, and does not have any shine or coating on the leather the way the black one does.
> It scuffs easily...but that's not a design flaw. The intention is for people who own this bag to have it for a long time and to use it often. Over time, with use, the leather develops a beautiful patina and character — think of  a Louis Vuitton bag with vachetta leather; the vachetta looks more beautiful with time and use than it does brand new. Andddd...
> It's hard to believe this isn't made more widely known, but this leather is the easiest to buff scuffs and light marks from than any of the other leathers. I watched the sales associate take the floor model that had been handled for months by shoppers (it wasn't that scuffed up, btw, despite being manhandled for that long) and literally make all the marks DISAPPEAR by simply a applying a little leather conditioner to a microfiber cloth and lightly rubbing it in. I wish I'd taken before and after photos so I could share. That was a game changer for me since my main concern was how easy it might be to damage the bag. (Whenever I do it for mine, I'll record a video and post in case helpful for anyone else worried about wear and tear.) That said, this will not work for deep scratches or gouges in the leather so if you want to be able to really beat this bag up—e.g. throw it in the back of your car with a stroller and other things heaped on top of it, drop and drag it on concrete, throw it down a flight of NYC Subway stairs etc.—I'd say this bag's probably not for you.
> 
> *PSA*: Every year after the first year, you can take your bags to Celine for a "pampering service."As part of this service, they will condition the leather and buff out scratches and marks from your bag. And, drum roll please...it's entirely free. All you have to do is bring the bags into the store. You don't even need to make an appointment. If you're friends with a SA, they might even send you a shipping label free of charge so you can mail it to them rather than come into the store. I'd owned 3 Celine bags before this purchase and no one ever mentioned it to me before. Sharing here for anyone else who had no idea - I will certainly be taking advantage of this in the future.
> *Size & What fits*
> 
> I'm fairly petite (under 5'5'') and was concerned that the Medium size might be a little too big on me (they don't make the tan color in the smaller "Teen" size). To my surprise, I didn't find it too big at all, in fact, the Teen size felt a little too small and, IMO, too small to be an every day bag.
> In the store, I was able to easily fit my iPhone 11 max, my warby parker glasses case, my airpods, my Chloe coin purse / card holder and I seemed to have some room to spare. I have no interest in having to play tetris to be able to fit things into my bag—especially not at this price point—so I was happy to see that I could throw these items in without a problem.
> I attached a few pictures from the sales floor, some with details on strap settings so you can see where it hits depending on how short or long you make the strap. Hope this helps! Happy to answer questions.



Hello!

I've been contemplating over this bag for soooooo long. It's my absolute wish to buy it in natural tan leather, and it's delightful to read all the things you've shared in your post. The only thing I'm really holding back on is the size. I'm really keen in the teen size, just cause of lifestyle and things I bring on daily basis. 

Did the SA you spoke to have any idea if Celine might ever release this bag in the teen size for this leather? Or perhaps due to the nature of the leather, they can't do it?

I've been waiting for years and seems like it's not happening so I still can't quite make up my mind on whether to jump for the medium size or not.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## EELL

Hi guys I'm also considering to purchase my first triomphe teen bag but am patiently waiting for the right colour! Will they ever release a brown version for the teen size?


----------



## EELL

janovch said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been contemplating over this bag for soooooo long. It's my absolute wish to buy it in natural tan leather, and it's delightful to read all the things you've shared in your post. The only thing I'm really holding back on is the size. I'm really keen in the teen size, just cause of lifestyle and things I bring on daily basis.
> 
> Did the SA you spoke to have any idea if Celine might ever release this bag in the teen size for this leather? Or perhaps due to the nature of the leather, they can't do it?
> 
> I've been waiting for years and seems like it's not happening so I still can't quite make up my mind on whether to jump for the medium size or not.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Agree! The minute they come out with a tan I'm immediately purchasing!


----------



## Jessamill

Hi ladies!! It’s been ages since I’ve logged on here, but I recently came across the triomphe and I’m so conflicted My box bags have been my day 1 bags for ages, but seeing the triomphe was like a breath of fresh air tbh.

The things stopping me from getting a triomphe is the lack of bright spring colors and the latch. I have semi long nails, not anywhere near the length of Kylie Jenner and the like, but I think they’re at the length where I could scratch the bag repeatedly at the sides where the latch is.

Did anyone with long nails have to readjust the way they open their triomphe or do you still use your fingertips to unlock?


----------



## Montboron

wheihk said:


> Allez-y si vous l'aimez. IMO le logo est un peu trop gros et trop brillant.


No this bag is a beauty Really a must have


----------



## Montboron

Jessamill said:


> Salut mesdames!! Cela fait des années que je ne me suis pas connecté ici, mais je suis récemment tombé sur le triomphe et je suis tellement en conflit. :triste: Mes sacs de boîte sont mes sacs du jour 1 depuis des lustres, mais voir le triomphe était comme une bouffée d'air frais.
> 
> Ce qui m'empêche d'obtenir un triomphe, c'est le manque de couleurs printanières vives et le loquet. J'ai des ongles semi-longs, loin de la longueur de Kylie Jenner et autres, mais je pense qu'ils sont à la longueur où je pourrais gratter le sac à plusieurs reprises sur les côtés où se trouve le loquet.
> 
> Quelqu'un avec de longs ongles a-t-il dû réajuster la façon dont il ouvre son triomphe ou utilisez-vous toujours le bout des doigts pour déverrouiller?


----------



## Montboron

Don't worry for the nails You just open the bag with the edge of the thumb


----------



## lovechanel098

Hello, has anyone seen the dark olive colour irl? cant decide between the natural tan or dark olive!









						Classique Triomphe Bag in shiny calfskin - Dark Olive | CELINE
					

Classique Triomphe Bag in shiny calfskin | Dark Olive-187363BF4.31DO. Buy the lastest TRIOMPHE on the official CELINE website




					www.celine.com


----------



## Juliafabienne

does anyone know if and when new colors for the triomphe will be released for autumn winter?


----------



## desertchic

Juliafabienne said:


> does anyone know if and when new colors for the triomphe will be released for autumn winter?


The latest collection just launched yesterday (8/26)…looks like there are some new colors/options of current colors in different sizes.


----------



## nanads

Would like to ask some opinions here. Do you think the regular triomphe looks too big on me? Should I down-size to teen? (I don’t have any pic with the teen, though)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sophia

I think this size looks perfect on you! I personally prefer this size over the Teen. You look great!


----------



## poleneceline

PryncessT said:


> Hi!
> 
> Not sure if you got your answer but I’m 5”1 and I tried on both the medium and the teen in store.
> 
> View attachment 5424729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the medium.
> View attachment 5424730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the teen.
> 
> The medium felt a tad too bulky on my frame. I felt like the teen can hold a decent amount of stuff and its proportions fit a petite person a lot better so I went with the teen in the end


Thank you for the mod shots! I'm the same height as you.


----------



## Antigone

I LOVE and want the triomphe so badly but the price is so high. For those who have had it longer, how's the wear and tear?


----------



## clemvccn

Antigone said:


> I LOVE and want the triomphe so badly but the price is so high. For those who have had it longer, how's the wear and tear?


I bought mine 2nd hand about a year ago (bag was made in late 2019) and it still looks brand new (and I'm wearing it quite a lot). No visible scratch, no deformation. Little wrinkles on the flap when I open it but they're not visible when closed.


----------



## Montboron

It is a beauty The first month I was afraid to scratch it But it is a super quality and a it bag soooo luxury 
Save money


----------



## dearbag

deleted


----------



## Montboron

dearbag said:


> deleted


Deleted what ?


----------



## dearbag

Montboron said:


> Deleted what ?



Oh nothing. It’s just that I edited to delete my own post.


----------



## IrynaNL

Hello ladies, I ordered Teen size online and I plan to wear it cross body on my right side. However the strap closure puts pressure(digs in) on my back. Right next to my shoulder blade. Does anyone have the same? Not sure how comfortable that will be in the summer. Thank you.


----------



## Montboron

Hello I wear it sometimes cross body on my left ( easier to open )


----------



## herebutnotyet

I finally pulled the plug and got the medium in natural calfskin. The leather is SO smooth and soft, and I love how much it can hold without looking like a big/bulky bag. My SA had to order a new one for me, and I've been impatiently waiting for it (it's been almost 3 weeks now eekk!) Hoping it'll come soon


----------



## IrynaNL

Is it visible that the flap of the bag is a little crooked? It is not 100% aligned with the bottom? The left side is lower. 2 mm difference with the other side. Are all of them like this or is it possible to find more a more perfect one? I feel like it will bug me if I keep it…


----------



## Montboron

IrynaNL said:


> Is it visible that the top of the bag is a little crooked? Not 100% aligned with the bottom? The left side is lower. 2 mm difference with the other side. Are all of them like this or is it possible to find more a more perfect one? I feel like it will bug me if I keep it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637799


I think it is perfect You are a lucky woman enjoy your bag


----------



## Adaniels729

IrynaNL said:


> Is it visible that the flap of the bag is a little crooked? It is not 100% aligned with the bottom? The left side is lower. 2 mm difference with the other side. Are all of them like this or is it possible to find more a more perfect one? I feel like it will bug me if I keep it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637799


It would bug me too. Beautiful bag but I would exchange.


----------



## IrynaNL

Adaniels729 said:


> It would bug me too. Beautiful bag but I would exchange.


I will order another one. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Montboron

IrynaNL said:


> I will order another one. Thank you for your reply.


This is mine If it can be helpful for you


----------



## IrynaNL

Montboron said:


> This is mine If it can be helpful for you
> 
> View attachment 5637972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637973


yours seems fine. the bottom of the flap is aligned with the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Montboron

IrynaNL said:


> yours seems fine. the bottom of the flap is aligned with the bottom of the bag.


Bring it back to Celine's And compare with the others 
But be careful It may come from the way you close it


----------



## IrynaNL

Montboron said:


> Bring it back to Celine's And compare with the others
> But be careful It may come from the way you close it


There is only one way to close it  It clicks and that’s it. Perhaps the closing mechanism is doing that, who knows. I can’t compare this bag in the shop because Celine boutique doesn’t have it in stock, so I can only return it/exchange it via celine.com


----------



## Montboron

IrynaNL said:


> There is only one way to close it  It clicks and that’s it. Perhaps the closing mechanism is doing that, who knows. I can’t compare this bag in the shop because Celine boutique doesn’t have it in stock, so I can only return it/exchange it via celine.com


Yes it is the best I understand


----------



## missdiorlover

How does everyone store their Triomphe bags? I don’t want to tuck the strap into the bag because I find that it creases the leather.


----------



## Montboron

I tuck the strap into the bag during winter 
No worries Doesnt crease the leather


----------



## poleneceline

dearbag said:


> Sorry this is not all about the triomphe bag but does anyone like vintage celine with horse carriage logo?? I am thinking whether I should get the new triomphe or the vintage ones instead?? I want it to look timeless which I believe the new triomphe has a potential too, but these vintage ones are very tempting and it sells for like 1/3 the price of the new triomphe haha. Box bag lovers, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5435689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435690


I got one and I quite like it. Make sure you like the clasp design and check if its shoulder bag or crossbody. I thought the one I bought was crossbody but it only works as shoulder bag.


----------



## poleneceline

Antigone said:


> I LOVE and want the triomphe so badly but the price is so high. For those who have had it longer, how's the wear and tear?


Look for vintage triomphe bags. There are a lot now for sale online and are way more affordable. Celine has had box bag designs and the triomphe logo from the very beginning.


----------



## poleneceline

I am absolutely obsessed with this bag in black with the gold hardware.


----------



## Montboron

poleneceline said:


> I got one and I quite like it. Make sure you like the clasp design and check if its shoulder bag or crossbody. I thought the one I bought was crossbody but it only works as shoulder bag.


I also got one It was my first Celine Maybe should you wait a little and save money to have the new one Because it is perfect


----------



## PurseCloset

nanads said:


> Would like to ask some opinions here. Do you think the regular triomphe looks too big on me? Should I down-size to teen? (I don’t have any pic with the teen, though)
> 
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5610826
> 
> View attachment 5610826
> 
> View attachment 5610827
> 
> View attachment 5610827


I like the medium better coz more spacious n I m 5"3 . I think it's where n how u place the bag when taking photography that affects how the big/small the bag looks on photos


----------



## Montboron

Thé size you have on you is perfect but the strap is too short The length should go to the hips Also du ou have a profile pic


----------



## Montboron

Montboron said:


> perfect but the strap is too short The length should go


Sorry I replied too quickly This size is too big for you because you seem to be petite 
I agree with the first comment and can't delete my previous comment sorry 
The strap must be longer anyway


----------



## poleneceline

I've been scouring the internet for a good deal on a black Celine triomphe medium bag. Waiting for it to arrive now.


----------



## MegPoort

poleneceline said:


> I've been scouring the internet for a good deal on a black Celine triomphe medium bag. Waiting for it to arrive now.


Me too. Where did you end up finding yours?


----------



## poleneceline

MegPoort said:


> Me too. Where did you end up finding yours?


Vestiaire collective. I also regularly check fashionphile and ebay.


----------



## poleneceline

MegPoort said:


> Me too. Where did you end up finding yours?


I saved this one in my bookmarks. This looks like a great quality triomphe bag at a very good price, if anyone's interested. It's too good to not go to someone who will treasure it. The triomphe logo not only appears on the clasp but also on the sides, something I wish the current bags also did.






						Triomphe leather handbag Celine Brown in Leather - 26826918
					

Buy your triomphe leather handbag Celine on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Triomphe leather handbag Celine Brown in Leather available. 26826918




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## poleneceline

I took my medium triomphe bag for a spin today and I love it! It's comfortable, it looks good, and it holds plenty.


----------



## Pickypear

Hi! Has anyone noticed that the inner part of the clasp where it buckles have scratches? Wonder has anyone noticed this on their triomphe bags


----------



## Montboron

Aww one has none


----------



## Montboron

poleneceline said:


> Is there anyone who is 5 ft tall or under that has a medium Triomphe or box bag? I'm wondering about proportions.


I am small 1m60 The size is perfect I just shortened the strap


----------



## IntheOcean

Montboron said:


> I am small 1m60 The size is perfect I just shortened the strap
> 
> View attachment 5660265


Love your outfit  And the Triomphe sits just at the right length, IMO.


----------



## Montboron

IntheOcean said:


> Love your outfit  And the Triomphe sits just at the right length, IMO.


----------



## sphere99

Just got mine! So excited to wear her out! (sorry for my bad photograph skills)


----------



## Montboron

Hello doesn't seemto be right !


----------



## yeeitsvyy

Hi everyone! I just purchased a teen triomphe for Christmas a couple days ago. Wondering if the gap on the left of the clasp is normal? Should I return and get another? Thank you!!


----------



## Montboron

yeeitsvyy said:


> View attachment 5677031
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I just purchased a teen triomphe for Christmas a couple days ago. Wondering if the gap on the left of the clasp is normal? Should I return and get another? Thank you!!


Hmm no something is wrong


----------

